# 2010 Spring / Summer MTB Extravaganza!



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit, buddy.

Buddy, what are you trying to do to me here? 1 week vacay for snowboarding in the winter w/o the girlfriend is hard enough to swing, but now I gotta go in summer, + camping & doing some SICK riding in the summer as well?! No way my relationship is gonna survive, cuz I'm in.

I have a group of dudes I usually ride with, and for sure at least two of them will be down to join us.

Sadly, I'm unaware of good spots to ride, except the eventual dream to make it out to Whistler...

3-day with camping sounds bomb.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Not to try to suck you guys into VT but Kingdom Trails in Burke VT has a nice trailside campground with lean-tos you can get too. Lots of epic single track there.

I however wont be making it because I sold my MTB to pay for 4-wheeler racing.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Two places I've heard of having real good single track are Jim Thorpe, PA and Ithica, NY. Ithica is a pretty reasonable drive for everyone and I believe they have some freeride type stuff as well. Don't know about the camping situation there. Jim Thorpe has camping / white water rafting / paintball and all that kinda hoola. Never ridden anywhere but my local trails.

EDIT: Apparently Ithica is one of Bike Magazine's top 5 MTB towns.

Ellicotteville is listed on the IMBA Epic trails list and is accessible from Holiday Valley.

Kingdoms Trails is also IMBA Epic


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I sold my MTB to pay for 4-wheeler racing.


 Traitor! :thumbsdown:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I gotta say that I'm interested in more types of riding, other than mainly single track.

I'm interested in single track and downhilling, too... since my bike is a beast, taking up downhill riding is only natural. That might mean we'd have to stay at a resort, but I'm okay with a bed & breakfast or motel type of get-up.

Does Jay Peak offer anything? Maybe we can get the same house...lmao


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not averse to trying downhill provided its nothing an XC bike couldn't handle. I'd probably throw some BB7 discs on first though. When you say downhill are you talking about lift serviced?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Jay used to do downhill but they have stopped lift serviced stuff because of injurys. Ullers is a real good time on a bike. Burke Mtn is talking about starting a DH lift service in the summer but Im not sure if it will be this year or not. They have tossed around the idea for a while so who knows.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I was just talking to one of the VPs here whos a big biker (road racer) and does some MTB as well. He recalled a story he had already told me about an epic rock pile that some guy in a LBS had sent him up at Jim Thorpe. He said there is some pretty unbelievable terrain there with gnarly decents (and accents ). It's not lift serviced but sounds pretty epic. He said he'd ask around with some of his people for good areas in VT / NY / PA.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Im interested! 

Jim thorpe is bomb! i rode there many years ago when i was into mtb the first time around. lots of good camping and white water rafting as well. 

prolly way too long of a drive for many of you but check out snowshoe's park. havent been there yet but supposed to be pretty crazy as well. Snowshoe Mountain Bike Park, Snowshoe Mountain, West Virginia

and like rob said, its a haul, but i hear great things about kingdom also.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to keep a list in the first post with the links to different locations, potential camp locations, motels, costs, resorts etc.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

If any of you VA/MD/DC peeps or anyone for that matter is ever in N. VA let me know. There is a ton of trails behind my place to ride. Lake Accotink area. Some dude built a little mountain bike park in the woods by my place also. Big jumps to drops, some log rides and other stuff. Somewhere out behind the trails at Accotink is a big dirt jumping area that is pretty crazy too. I haven't biked in a long time, but have friends that still do. I got tired of breaking myself and my bike everytime I rode.

MDC


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone even contemplating serious DH better be rockin a full sus bike other wise your gonna prolly get broken off. But I'm up from a long weekend of ride regardless.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I vote Kingdom Trails it just looks awesome.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

What kind of time frame do you all think? Late spring? May?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

late spring/early summer can still be balls cold at night for camping. still, i would rather bike in mild temps than scortching summer temps.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

When will you know what's up with your work situation?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i will be relocated within 30-45 days. I'm working on not letting that happen. i will definitely know whats up by the end of feb/early march.


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

Jim Thorpe has some awesome downhills but there's a lot of pedaling in between them. It took me years to figure the place out.

You guys should check out Plattekill Mtn. NY; plenty of single track and downhill with lift service and real chill camping. I've never seen the place crowded aside from race weekends.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snow shoe is crazy because it is always wet...I have been there multiple times and maybe only dry once. It was awesome when it was dry, but that is rare...


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

ah, ive suddenly wanted to get into mtbing really bad! its something i know that i will enjoy immensely but the bikes are soooo damn expensive. the frames alone are worth more than my truck lol


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

good deals are out there, you just have to shop around. you can get a decent hardtail under $500.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

My vote is Jim Thorpe but Kingdom sounds good too.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Like I said I vote Kingdom all the way. Check out some of the trail footage on Vimeo it just looks super fun and flowy.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

thorpe would be in the middle of everyone. just saying.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That's what makes me lean toward Thorpe. It would just be easier for everyone. Watching some Kingdom Trails vids on vimeo now by "New World Man". Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

So I want to bump this and get the talks on this started up.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

thorpe thorpe thorpe. camping, whitewater, climbing, biking, paintball. its in the middle of everyone and definitely has a lot to offer.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Time frame is kind of dependent on where. Need the rest of these guys to pick.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Christ Tim you have a lot of ambitions for one weekend!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Christ Tim you have a lot of ambitions for one weekend!


lol just giving you some ideas as to some of the things to do in the area. not saying we have to do all of them.



mpdsnowman said:


> I dont mountainbike but I might show up


hell yeah dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I got my first ride in for the season yesterday; muddy and still snow in spots but it was nice to be out there.

I was looking at both of those spots you guys are debating, Kingdom and Thorpe. Both look like a blast but trail wise alone, I think Kingdom looks like more fun. If I can get the time off I would go no matter the place.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Zach, yeah I talking lift serviced downhill 

My ideal place would be somewheres that offers a bit of both, but riding is riding regardless of type, and I'll be good either way.

Right now, the other guys I usually ride with are planning a trip out to Whistler for early July (~Canada day), so my vacation days might be tied up with that trip... If I were to join you boys, I might be down for a few days of riding over a weekend, instead of a full week or somethin. May 23rd weekend is the only time I'm not avail, cuz my broski's getting married.


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to repeat myself but you guys should really consider Plattekill Mtn. I have spent a lot of time in Jim Thorpe and I would most definitely choose Plattekill.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well my vote would be for Kingdom Trails. if you go I might have to get another bike. If you guys do somewhere further south and ever want to do a smaller trip to KT just let me know. My house is only 40 min away if you need somewhere to stay.
Also KT doesn't fully open till into June because a lot of the terrain is right on Burke mountain so it takes a long time for things to dry out.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mervin said:


> Sorry to repeat myself but you guys should really consider Plattekill Mtn. I have spent a lot of time in Jim Thorpe and I would most definitely choose Plattekill.


The trail map doesn't look like it has an difficult singletrack (non downhill). Is it rated differently since its easier compared to the downhill stuff?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> If I were to join you boys, I might be down for a few days of riding over a weekend, instead of a full week or somethin. May 23rd weekend is the only time I'm not avail


My plan was only for a weekend or 3 day weekend at most.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I went out twice last week. It was pretty muddy / snowy. I've got the bike on the car, ready to go after work. I am fully prepared to come out a swamp monster.  (Shhhh...don't tell the trail crews)


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok well this is the only this that I'm starting to see is that some people are looking for lift access and what not, but I'm pretty sure most of the people that are thinking of going on this are rockin XC hardtails. I know Kris is setup with something a little more stout, and I would assume that if rob buys a bike he'll buy something that would be as capable. But for everyone else it's just a concern about people braking a ton of shit on their bikes and having to do a lot of hike a bike.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Kingdom has some pretty good trails off burke mountain that arent lift access but they are truck to the top access. And all the crazy stuff has a way around for the hard tail guys (I usually went around most of it with my 5"travel bike) but one of the fastest guys I know down that stuff was always on a full rigid 29er single speed. One of the nicest runs is a park one car at teh top and one over in town and it becomes a good half day plus ride of some DH and some rolling and some flats with no real climbing to speak of. That really is an awesome way to spend the day. I would take that over just lift runs anyday.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

well that was why I was leaning towards KT but I think Kris and I think Mervin was looking for some more serious DH but that's 2 out of the 8 or 9 people that are talking about coming. It's just trying to have it work out for everyone so we can ride together and what not.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well KT is the only place Ive seen a 10" travel DH bike on a ride with a full rigid. Only really one good ride that can be a group thing. Most of what you see there is the 4" travel XC bikes and hard tails. Not trying to steer things anywhere since I wont be joining unless I win the lottery but I do love KT.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

heres a good video that shows there is a little bit for everyone. 



I really shouldn't have looked at this thread because now I really want another bike.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like there is a lot more interest in Kingdom Trails so I guess we better call it or this will never happen. 

What weekend?

May 28,29,30?

June 4,5,6?

June 12,13,14?

June 19,20,21?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a wheeler race on June 19 so I wont be around that weekend. I suggest doing it as late as possible though just because some of the higher elevation stuff doesnt open till later because of the mud. 
What do people want to do for a place to stay? If people are fine with camping there is a real nice campground right on Burke Mountain that is right on the trails. I probably wont be ridding (unless I get the urge to get another bike anyway) But if you guys need any leg work from me up here let me know.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

KT obviously looks like a better place to ride. i was just thinking in terms of the members that were interested, JT was a much closer, more in the middle option. Whats everyones thoughts on accomodations? camping, rental, crashing Robs house?

i have no idea what weekend would be best for me at this point. you guys will just have to pick one and i will make it work.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I was thinking Campground. It's probably dirt cheap to rent a house there in the summer also....

$350 for a 3 day weekend in the summer for a 4BR. 
http://www.vrbo.com/264764


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Any of you guys ever done night rides?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> $350 for a 3 day weekend in the summer for a 4BR.
> East Burke, Vermont vacation rental by owner: 4 bedroom Condo rental that sleeps 12. Highest Condo on the Mountain Large Groups Best Views in Burke


not bad at all depending on how many people we get...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

As long as it's not the last week in June, I might be able to come.

The guys I usually ride with are planning a trip to Whistler... sounds cool, until our minimum cost, averages out to $2300.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Btw...Rob, couldn't you just rent a bike?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> Btw...Rob, couldn't you just rent a bike?


Already have a rental lined up. Just gotta work on my legs since I havent ridden in a long while.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

So that basically leaves the weekends (assuming Fri/Sat/Sun) of June 5, 12th and July 10 since I am assuming everyone will have plans (aside from Kris) for 4th of July. Earlier than that and it may be real wet according to Rob.

I checked average temperature for Newport, VT for July, average high is 79. Figure at the elevation the trails are at, it would be more like 75 midday, which is very comfortable for riding.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> sounds cool, until our minimum cost, averages out to $2300.


Jeez man, that's just insane.  The biggest expense for this trip is looking like it will be fuel.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Vermont has maybe a dozen days all summer that are too hot for good riding. They tend to be randomly spread between may and october so you never know what you're gonna get. If you guys wanted to crash my house and camp in the yard that would work but that condo looks like a pretty good deal. The Burke Mountain campground is kinda neat too because every single camp spot has bikers in it but that will start booking up pretty soon.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

How about June 12 weekend. Who is in? I will start making a tally and then we can see just what we can do for a place to stay. If its small then my house might work but it cant get too big at my house. I dont want to run my well dry so we have to shower in Mud.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

June 12th weekend works for me. Has to be at least Friday, Sat, Sun.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> Any of you guys ever done night rides?


Yes I have but Ive never had enough energy left for a meaningful night ride at KT other than on a week day. If we stay on the resort or at teh Burke camp Ground the J-Bar trail is a nice way to sneak in a roughly hour long post chow ride. Basically you ride up the road part way up the mountain and bomb back down to the resort base. all the climbing is on pavement so it makes a good walk to digest diner followed by a nice ride of KT signature singletrack without any of that pesky pedaling. Its best done while its still light though because its mighty fast in there.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

guys keep me in the loop on this...i may be in...going to need to work on getting my legs in shape...i have some trails around here i'll start riding once everything dries up. I know a few of my buddies will be in for this.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i can prolly swing it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

So you will come up in the summer but your too good for the Jay Peak golf course in the winter now?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

tents over cold flooded basements!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help cheerleadering Rob. :thumbsup: This thing is coming together.

Slinky - What kind of Trek?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Only problem is you've got me just about ready to pull the trigger on a new bike. Just trying to decide if I want to blow the coin on a full suspension or just get a Hardtail. Ive been eyeballing a Mongoose Khyber Super but I dont want to blow 2K even if it is a $3500 bike.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Thanks for the help cheerleadering Rob. :thumbsup: This thing is coming together.
> 
> Slinky - What kind of Trek?


Its just a low line 3700...i've had it a few years and just ride it from home to work (about an 1/4 mile each way haha)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You'll be fine. I ride a 4300. Pretty much exact same bike exact 4 series has a lighter frame. I've upgraded quite a few components.......but can't say I really *need*ed to.

That said....new wheelset and disc brakes on order.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> You'll be fine. I ride a 4300. Pretty much exact same bike exact 4 series has a lighter frame. I've upgraded quite a few components.......but can't say I really *need*ed to.
> 
> That said....new wheelset and disc brakes on order.


can i upgrade to discs? I have to see what fork is on mine...that i believe is the only place i'd really be lacking on down hill run's...i dont mind having the hard tail.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you have the mounts on your fork? If you do then you will probably still need a new front wheel or at least front hub. Probably cheeper to just get a new wheel though unless you can lace it yourself.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's not cheap.. wheels are expensive. I got fairly inexpensive stuff. $170 for Mavic wheelset and $90 for a set of Avid BB7 mechanical disc brakes. And that's assuming you have the IS mounts on fork / frame. Honestly, the v-brakes are fine for me going downhill. Even steep stuff. I'm switching cause I ride 3 times a week and getting leaves caught in the brake every 100ft is driving me crazy.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

If you watch craigslist and ebay you can usually get setup pretty easy without breaking the bank. Avid BB5 and BB7 wind up on there pretty often and they are a really great setup.
My biggest advantage of Discs is that tweaking your wheel doesnt mess with the breaks. Ive ridden home on some wheels with a pretty bad taco to them. If it isnt too bad you wont even notice it till you get to the car. Now with rim brakes you are going to notice that pretty quick.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I get out of snowboarding season thinking my expenses and trips are going to decrease, now you guys get me thinking about mountain biking...i hate all of you in the nicest way possible! I need new pads for my v-brakes! i'll probably just ride the bike how it sits and when i start breaking stuff i'll swap things out.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

So is this a ride Friday, Saturday Leave Sunday deal or ride all three and leave Monday. Just trying to get a projected schedule.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I was planning to drive up Thur night, ride Fri / Sat / Sun. Drive home Sun night. Nothing set in stone yet. If that doesn't work for you / Tim and whoever else, I'm sure we can figure something out. I realize its like a 13 hour drive for you guys.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that because of their 13 hour drive they should be forced to ride till dark and then drive home. 
But actually if you guys need a place to crash for the night on either end of the trip my place is open to ya.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone ever heard of these? 
Save up to 60% off new 29er Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a half decent deal for a 29er. Not anyone Ive ever heard of though. And with a bike I strongly suggest checking local shops for leftovers. They can usually hook you up with a pretty good deal and if you need something they will take pretty good care of you. Also you wont have to assemble the bike yourself which is probably better if you don't know what youre about very well.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i've heard of bikesdirect but never bought anything there. browsed their site when i was shopping around for a bike. looks like a pretty good set up there at a good price but remember you're going to add at least $100 onto it when you take it into a local shop for assembly.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

So have we got any other full susser bikes coming other than Krishan? Im going to be testing out a couple bikes in the next couple days. I think Im going to have mine replaced before the meet. You guys are a bad influence.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Rob if you find anything used in the $500 range in a L/XL frame let me know haha...

i'm shopping for a new hard tail with disc brakes and good front forks...etc etc.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll let ya know. Im looking for a good 5-6" travel full sus bike for $1500. Preferably SRAM setup.  I have my eye on a few right now. If youre pretty serious I'll talk to my buddy who owns a bike shop and see if there are any leftover clearance bikes from any of his distributers.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I'll let ya know. Im looking for a good 5-6" travel full sus bike for $1500. Preferably SRAM setup.  I have my eye on a few right now. If youre pretty serious I'll talk to my buddy who owns a bike shop and see if there are any leftover clearance bikes from any of his distributers.


Rob that may be something to look into...i called all the local bike shops today... 
Viking wants to put me on a Giant Rincon for about $400
Maui North has a Garry Fisher Advance Disc for $499
or Wahoo Disc for $550 (this one looks promissing)
Wood Ski & Wheel wanted me to ride a Raleigh for $550....i just laughed, unless Raleigh is all of a sudden some great bike brand now.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my personal opinion, and how i bought my bike is this: set your budget, then find the bike with the best components you can that hits your budget. a frame is a frame (to some extent). your probably never going to break it. your components are whats going to break.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Most of the bikes you've mentioned have pretty solid components. Shitty fork is a sure thing on a $5-600 bike. I've never had a problem with it, but I've never actually ridden a good fork....

Try to find something with 9 spd drive train if possible (easier to get parts, upgrade). Stay away from Suntour drive trains... they blow.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

from what i've compared, i think the Wahoo looks like the most promissing... 2010 that retails for 659.99 and i can get it for 550.00 looks like good components and reviews.

waiting on a few more things before i pull the trigger on anything though.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

sounds like your down to party friday and saturday then!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

So right now we've got..... Correct me if I'm wrong.

Me - Yes
Rob - Yes
Dan - Yes
Slinky - Yes
Jason - Probably
Tim - Probably
Carmen - Maybe
Kris - Maybe

Krishan's friends?
Slinky's friends?
Mervin?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Dan / Tim - why don't you drag Rainbow up w/ you. Don't let him give you any of that "I'm getting married" bullshit.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ive also got Jason as a probably.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Helmet-cam-Jason?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

nope no helmet cam jason. cbubilis or some weird name like that


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, I thought his name was Brian....


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well I seem to remember the brian at the meet being a biker too so I thought you were talking about him. any idea what his screen name is?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> well I seem to remember the brian at the meet being a biker too so I thought you were talking about him. any idea what his screen name is?


next year everyone gets a Hello My Name is..... name tag...along with....Hello My screen name is.....

so yes as of right now i'm in...i think i can swing this one. I may have the guys make it my bachelor party...i think it would be fun to camp and ride bikes...and order in strippers to the camp site :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The epicness of this meet just went up by a few notches


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> The epicness of this meet just went up by a few notches


:laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think maybe Brian is digitaltree.

EDIT: PMed.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Digitaltree is Mark that had the nice digital camera


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Well he should come too :thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Count me as Yes. Jharad gave me a probably and dan said Andy was a maybe i think.

is there a max group number for this?

also, do you want to put the roster in your first post so it doesnt get lost in the other 15 pages?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't think we need to put a cap on it at this point. I'll add roster to the first post.

If it gets real big, I'll prob need to take deposits. Also, depends on where we stay. The deposit on a few campsites isn't so much that I'm really worried. And that house is only $350.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the group size might change where we stay but I doubt it will get to big for a ridding group. Maybe max of 20ish. And I say you drag all the maybes with you guys


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Where does everyone prefer to stay. Burke Campground or Condo / House? Both could be right on the mountain and surprisingly, both would probably cost about the same....(cheap).


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The CG is kind of a nice atmosphere but I think the condo would be better. The CG is bad about running out of hot water from 4-5,

And I just got back from the bike shop. Looks like I will have either a GT Force 1.0 or Sanction 2.0 depending on what I decide. Not sure which way to go yet. Some awesome deals on last years leftovers.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> The CG is kind of a nice atmosphere but I think the condo would be better. The CG is bad about running out of hot water from 4-5,
> 
> And I just got back from the bike shop. Looks like I will have either a GT Force 1.0 or Sanction 2.0 depending on what I decide. Not sure which way to go yet. Some awesome deals on last years leftovers.


umm anything in a XL frame?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

not there. he is going to check things out and call me on monday


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> not there. he is going to check things out and call me on monday


k cool...i just got the "your not buying a new bike" from the woman, but not like that has ever stopped me. haha


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I got that yesterday  Im dumping triple what you are though. Im spoiled. Once you get a good full suspension bike hardtails just dont have the same appeal. I'll have to let you take mine for a ride some time.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I hate full suspension....they are so.....squishy. I'm thinking of swapping my fork for rigid carbon.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> I hate full suspension....they are so.....squishy. I'm thinking of swapping my fork for rigid carbon.


I used to ride with a guy like that. He said the air in your tires and the muscles in your legs are all the suspension you need and then proceeded to drop off an 8' high rock on a full rigid titanium single speed. I could kill him in the real technical high speed downhills but anything other than that and he was just way way to fast. The whole reason I ride is the high speed technical downhills so I like my suspension. I had a hard time making the switch from a hard tail at first but once you get the suspension thing dialed in it makes a lot of difference. Ive cruised most of the trails at Jay Peak on a hard tail so it can be done though.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i like camping but if the condo is going to be the same price i say we do that.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Nao that you've confirmed dates;

One of my best friend's has his birthday on the 16th, so unless he decides to do something that weekend, I'm in (I think he'll opt for the weekend after).

Edit: also, my riding style tends to not favor the tight-spandex-wearing-homosexuality of XC riders, but more freestyle/DH/All mountain... which, once you see how I ride, you'll understand that I need a full suspension bike (cuz my technique sucks, haha)... hopefully we won't be spending too much time climbing.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I think you need to force him to make it the week after.  Or convince him to come and partake in slinkys bachelor party as his birthday party.

I was actually just thinking about you Krishan and I just did some looking and the 2 nearest lift serviced DH mountains are about 2 hours away so that looks like a no-go unless we put in a lot of extra driving.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Edit: also, my riding style tends to not favor the tight-spandex-wearing-homosexuality of *road riders*, but more freestyle/DH/All mountain... which, once you see how I ride, you'll understand that I need a full suspension bike (cuz my technique sucks, haha)... hopefully we won't be spending too much time climbing.


Fixed.......


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Fixed.......


haha i was going to say...i dont wear anything bike related when i ride....i'll probably wear a motocross helmet LOL...or my snowboarding helmet


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i wear a giro helmet but its the old skate/bmx pro-tec style one.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

cifex said:


> I think maybe Brian is digitaltree.
> 
> EDIT: PMed.





Mysticfalcon said:


> Digitaltree is Mark that had the nice digital camera


Yep, digitaltree is Mark with the nice camera. :laugh: I do mountain bike (though I haven't done it for a while, and am currently looking to get a new bike). Not sure if I can make it, but if I can I will! Thanks for the accidental/on-purpose invite! I'll talk to Kelly and see if maybe she wants to go. But it's contingent on whether or not I can take the vacation days for Thursday and Friday. I'd love to go, though; looks like some good snowless fun!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The board is a bad influence. Watching biking videos with Dan at the meet is the whole reason I am getting another bike. I want to learn how to use trees as Berms.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sent a message to the condo owner requesting quote / availability.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> Sent a message to the condo owner requesting quote / availability.


Awesomeness. My place is open for pre and pst meet spots if people need it but the on mountain condo should be pretty sweet.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> The board is a bad influence. Watching biking videos with Dan at the meet is the whole reason I am getting another bike. I want to learn how to use trees as Berms.


Yea that should be everyones goal use a tree as a berm while goin about 40+mph. It's always a good idea! Also I kinda want to camp, but that's just me I just think it would be a sweet experience to ride all day and just roll into the camp ground and be able to just wake up and be on the trails.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The condo is ride in/out as well but I'm getting pricing for both.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i heard from a source that Jay Peak will be bringing back mountain biking activities this summer...i'll let you guys know more when i find out more.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Not supposed to be much more that just 1 single track XC trail at the moment though.  Its a step in the right direction though.


----------



## Fikesoccerr2 (Jul 22, 2008)

I can do this! Definately. And I vote camping as well, but if the pricing is good either way then I'm happy with what everyone decides. This is SWEET!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Not supposed to be much more that just 1 single track XC trail at the moment though.  Its a step in the right direction though.


Let me get ahold of Megan and see what she has to say. Chuck (group leader for our ski club) relayed the info from Megan to me. With that Tram they could setup some sweet down hill runs...btw...i'm looking at a 04 Giant VT-3 full suspension some night this week. looks like it has a rear shock or suspension link bolt issue.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I used to ride Jay every day in the summer on a bike back when they let you in the tram with a bike. Now it looks like they are easing back into it starting with the XC stuff. Just having people ride the groomers on a bike is a real good way to get people hurt so things need a lot of cleanup before there is any meaningful DH there. 

How much is that Giant? Link problems on older bikes tend to be an issue because a lot of the time the manufacturers stop selling parts for them. Jeff just called me to double check your price range. What is your limit? I should be going over to see him at 5 when I get outta here to decide on a bike for me and se what he can get for you.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I used to ride Jay every day in the summer on a bike back when they let you in the tram with a bike. Now it looks like they are easing back into it starting with the XC stuff. Just having people ride the groomers on a bike is a real good way to get people hurt so things need a lot of cleanup before there is any meaningful DH there.
> 
> How much is that Giant? Link problems on older bikes tend to be an issue because a lot of the time the manufacturers stop selling parts for them. Jeff just called me to double check your price range. What is your limit? I should be going over to see him at 5 when I get outta here to decide on a bike for me and se what he can get for you.


the Giant is $600...send me your email and i'll send you the pics he sent me...he's in hinesburg with it. 

i dont want to really spend more than $600...thats after tax! lol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Slinky - did you express an opinion on camping vs condo?

EDIT: I found it.

Tallied it up. Looks like camping is vastly preferred.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Slinky - did you express an opinion on camping vs condo?
> 
> EDIT: I found it.


haha, i'm good either way...condo has amenities...camping can just be plain old fun...i'll be sleeping under the cap of my truck! if we camp.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Make sure you get on it soon then. They tend to book up a lot faster than your average Campground.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I just sent em an email.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

They didnt used to reply to email but the last time I tried was 3 years ago. I have had them before be booked in may for august. Thats the only time Ive ever stayed there before. 
They also have lean-to camp sites with a big lean-to. Those are awesome if its rainy out. Since we are going to have multiple sites we should try for at least one of those for a community site.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> They didnt used to reply to email but the last time I tried was 3 years ago. I have had them before be booked in may for august. Thats the only time Ive ever stayed there before.
> They also have lean-to camp sites with a big lean-to. Those are awesome if its rainy out. Since we are going to have multiple sites we should try for at least one of those for a community site.


I'll try to get 1 lean to and 2 tent sites. I called and left a voicemail also.

I'm going to ask for 9,11,12 on the map.

Or maybe 11,12,13. 

*Rob* - I assume the sites are big enough that 3 sites should cover us? 

Lean tos are $30/night
tent sites are $25/night. So it would be $240-255ish + Tax for 3 sites. Which means we'll cap this meet at 12 since only 4 people allowed per site. Though I don't think it'll get there anyway.

Currently we have 7 people who say they are going so that's about $40 per person for the camping and $30 for 3 days of Trail Passes.

When you add in gas and food / beer this is still one cheap ass trip! :thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i told jharad to check out the info here and let me know what he is doing.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Last time I was there with a group we had 9,11,12,13 and we had 13ish people.

They tend to be pretty limiting for how many people they want in each site. It was cheeper to get an extra site than to pay for too many extra people.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

RVs: Allowed in Mid Burke Parking lot for $20/night
RV’s over 30 feet not permitted in campground
Electric/sewer are not available for RVs


Guessing that isn't considered an RV but no electric.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah you cant get anything any bigger than that through the tiny roads in the campground. They dont have any electric there. The Campground is pretty tiny.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

so is carmen getting his own site for the van or is he with us?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You dont want to be seen with carmen?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Save a spot for me!!! (I'm REALLY hoping I can make this, now)... I got tents, beer and I'd LOVE to do a biking/camping trip on this level of cost effectiveness...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

lol, of course i want to be near carmen, he has the good shit  i really dont care but he has an "rv" which designates its own spot. just asking what he is doing.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Any of you ride clipless pedals?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yup. I havent ridden anything else since I was about 14.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

negative.


(10 char)


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll be riding whatever this thing has lol
GT Bicycles | G9AVA1D - Avalanche 1.0 Disc


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

It comes with clipless but if you want I can throw some platforms on instead. I suggest you just get yourself some clipless shoes but its a personal thing.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> I'll be riding whatever this thing has lol
> GT Bicycles | G9AVA1D - Avalanche 1.0 Disc


So much for that $600 budget! :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

yup he blew it by $9.50 including tax


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Clipless = bindings for bikes 
Platforms = The pedals you're familiar with.
I ride an 8 speed, but most MTB are 24 / 27. 


You'd have more fun renting a legit bike Carmen. :thumbsup:
You can rent a Trek 6000 from East Burke Sports for $30/day.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i am not riding behind carmen!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck with that. I told carmen he couldnt go first through the ugly tree because he was too pokey and he said sure I'll wait till last and then dropped right in in front of everyone.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the pedals but no shoes. Just picked up some crank brothers smarty pedals for $20 off chainlove. But I have yet to get the shoes. I'm currently kinda torn about it because I don't want to have to rock the clipless shoes if I wanna ride around town. Hence I'm looking at a dirtjump/urban bike so I can leave the flats on that.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I had Mallets which are probably the best platform clipless pedal. They work well either way. The new bike comes with the Acids which seem close but Im not sure what I will think of those without clipless shoes.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> So much for that $600 budget! :laugh:


budget, what budget? 

haha...Rob has hooked me up...now i just need to figure out if i can pull the trigger without ending up sleeping in the yard for the summer.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

It's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to get permission.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> It's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to get permission.


beleive me, that mantra runs through my brain about ever 15 seconds :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well I'll just get the bike coming then. You can forgive me when it gets here.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> well I'll just get the bike coming then. You can forgive me when it gets here.


i hate you in the nicest way possible haha

worse case scenario...he gets the bike in...she threatens me with death, i send her to your house to kill you first?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats OK Im armed


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Thats OK Im armed


maybe if i bring her a bike home she'll be gentle on me


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Carmen has a line on a sweet $90 ride at Walmart. She won't know the difference. Probably full suspension and everything!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

That and that $90 special will probably crumble benieth you the first bump you take.

BTW Andy, Tim what are we looking to do for the drive and ride time so I can put in for my time off, and see if I'm gonna get shot down or not?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I dragged a friend with a walmart bike with me at KT once and he blew front and read shocks in under 5 miles. Kind of a bad way to deal with a 25 mile ride.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> BTW Andy, Tim what are we looking to do for the drive and ride time so I can put in for my time off, and see if I'm gonna get shot down or not?


i was thinking just take friday off. Leave thursday after work, drive up, ride friday, saturday and a half day or so sunday and drive home. work monday. what do you guys think?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i was thinking just take friday off. Leave thursday after work, drive up, ride friday, saturday and a half day or so sunday and drive home. work monday. what do you guys think?


That works for me i just gotta submit the time. also how are we getting three maybe four bike up?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Some more Old KT pics of mine. These are all from 05 or 06 I think.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> That works for me i just gotta submit the time. also how are we getting three maybe four bike up?


i've got a thule rack that holds 3 for the back of the car and i have a fork mount on the roof that is universal for anything with crossbars.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I might be interested in it. Could you send me a pic and what you want for it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure if he has a user name on here but Skier Jason is a probably now. He just facebooked me. Cifex since you're kinda running the show do you want to setup a facebook event page for this mess


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I was thinking about that yesterday. Will do.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Haha, danke!


----------



## Fikesoccerr2 (Jul 22, 2008)

T.J. said:


> i've got a thule rack that holds 3 for the back of the car and i have a fork mount on the roof that is universal for anything with crossbars.


I've got a thule three rack as well for on the back. If we need.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fikesoccerr2 (Jul 22, 2008)

T.J. said:


> i was thinking just take friday off. Leave thursday after work, drive up, ride friday, saturday and a half day or so sunday and drive home. work monday. what do you guys think?


This sounds like a good plan to me as well.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Jharad is still a maybe. i suppose that means he either isnt going or at the last minute decide to go. i believe we can easily take one car since we all have either a wagon or a SUV. if cargo space is an issue (i dont think it is) i have a yakima box for the top, not sure if we can get the box and the bike rack on top together tho.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Just received this and replied requesting sites 9,11,12. 



Campground Manager Guy said:


> All the sites we offer can easily hold 4 tents if we’re talking single or doubles. We allow up to 8 people per site, though that may prove to be a bit tight. For the 6 people you currently have I’d recommend 2 sites, possibly 3 sites if you’re up to 10 or more. The cost for tent sites is $25/night, lean-to sites are $30/night. More than 4 people on 1 site is an additional $5pp/night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool Beans. You want any money to hold it or are you just going to pay when we get there?

Also what are we planning for food? Im thinking just a bring your own with maybe a community trip to the store. Also at least once we should all eat at the Pub Outback. nice pug right at the trail head that sees most people eating there still in ridding gear.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

We are confirmed for sites 9,11,12.

I'm not worried. We'll work it out when we're there. Their cancellation policy is pretty liberal. Also,the reason we all ended up on this forum is because we are the guys in our respective groups who are not prone to bailing last minute.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

At the moment, with 7 people. Campsite cost will run about $35 each.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

We need to get some more people in so that I can just pay with the change in my couch.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> We need to get some more people in so that I can just pay with the change in my couch.


i'm going to need to pay with the change in your couch because of what you've done to me! :cheeky4:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Save me a spot.

The Whistler trip has been dismantled  ... So it all depends on my buddy's b-day celebrashunz.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i was wondering about food as well. i definitely want to try that pub one night. i have a little grill i can bring along to fire up some burgers and dogs one night for dinner. sounds like a plan?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> i was wondering about food as well. i definitely want to try that pub one night. i have a little grill i can bring along to fire up some burgers and dogs one night for dinner. sounds like a plan?


i can pick up some awsome ribs for one night, they just need to be heated up!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Dinosaur BBQ?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Dinosaur BBQ?


wrong part of NY lol....i'd love to check that place out..heard the ribs are awsome!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I forgot your not Syracuse.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

upstate, central...all the same to you right?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Legs are coming back. Did 12ish miles at Rocky point yesterday with my girl. 5 miles today at Glacier Ridge.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I wont have a bike till probably the middle of the week but I walked 6 miles yesterday to get things started. Trails are planning on opening up the end of the month. Hopefully I will have a chance to check out all the new stuff that has been added in the last few years so I can plan out good routes.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

still havent ridden. still dont have a bike. shop called me friday to tell me that it should be done this week. crossing fingers.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm probably heading up to the watershed tomorrow for a little spin still gotta replace chain and cassette. There a few upgrades I'd like to take care of before the trip but that all depends on the good ole cash flow.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i went to ride my Trek to work today...chain fell off....now i really need a new bike! 

ok it just pops back on, but isnt that a sign saying you should definately buy a new bike?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Naa your looking for excuses:laugh:
> That just means you need to make an alignment adjustment between the durialer and the rear wheel.
> 
> Hopefully your better half doesnt read this. Cause...........then u might not get that new bike:laugh:


haha, she doesnt read the board...thankfully!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

youre just like a professional mechanic/bike salesman Carm. 

Are you planning on renting a bike when you come? I can look around and see what I can find if you want. Or you could just ride Slinkys old bike with the death-trap setup it has now.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That's some line of bullshit you've got, Carmen!  

I am pysched about this trip! :thumbsup:  I almost wish there was more planning to do so I wouldn't be going stir crazy.

Just ordered some parts to build a couple 1500 lumen pond scum bike lights so I can start riding the trails at night. Doing a night run (EDIT: on my feet) on the local bike trail tonight.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

This definitely looks like a great time. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well I have seen my bike now. He should be putting it together this afternoon or tomorrow so I can pick it up tomorrow after work.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> well I have seen my bike now. He should be putting it together this afternoon or tomorrow so I can pick it up tomorrow after work.


I want to see mine


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I looked at mine yesterday. I think it is time to pull it out of the basement and get ready to ride.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

still no bike. wtf. this is week 3. dont think i'm going to be using this shop again.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a reminder that you should learn to do it yourself


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That's ridiculous! Nothing on a bike should take that long.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

they are waiting on a part to come in. the hanger. at first they told me no problem, i stopped in a week later and they said its on order. get a call a week later that the part just came in stock and should be here this week. no word. i specifically asked if they could get this part before i dropped it off and they made it sound like it was no big deal. i would have driven the hour to the shop where i bought it from if i would have known it was going to turn into this.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I see...they are sometimes frame specific. What kind of frame is it?

:thumbsdown: to shops that kill spring stoke.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

its an iron horse, yeah frame specific.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Where did you take it to?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hub city here in town. came recommended. i realized when i dropped it off that they didnt sell iron horse but the told me getting the part wasnt going to be a problem.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Welcome to Huuuuuub city!! We fix em all. Just bring er in here and we'll take good care of her...:laugh:


awesome! and a good representation of Hagerstown. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

anyone else thinking of going clipless there are crank bros smarty pedals on chainlove for all of $20.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ ive let then pass a few times. i'm not ready for the clipless where i ride. if i rode flowy single track then i would take the plunge. its way to technical and there are too many rock gardens for me to make the switch.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

what kind of terrain do you have around there? Once you get used to them then it is a lot easier to ride the rock gardens and technical stuff. Its just the couple rides to get acclimated that give you trouble.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Hopefully i pick this up tomorrow morning
Specialized Bicycle Components : Hardrock Sport Disc 29


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice. Never ridden a 9er. 

I'm heading up to Indian Ledge / Trumbull in CT tomo. Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Picked up my 29er this morning! Didnt have a chance to ride it  but hopefully i'll get out on it for a few hours tomorrow...its so much lighter and fits better than my Trek...also looked at getting the fiance a new bike also..Norco Koshka...Norco Bikes Bikes Mountain Bikes Forma Koshka

i'll give a review of the 29er after i put a few miles on it!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Clipless is definitely the way to go. Once you are used to it getting in and out is easy and very much just like stepping off.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

got to ride the new bike a bit yesterday...just city riding though...cub hopping...riding down some stairs lol....you know terrorizing people and the girls at the college..it was fun...totally different experience than the old trek...my buddy has a trek 3900 and i jumped on that for a few minutes and i couldnt believe how much better my 29er handles! Looks like we have a good trail ride setup for this sunday....

oh and getting the woman the Norco Koshka, just waiting on them to put together one so we can fit her and order up the exact one she wants.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

finally got the call that my bike is done. unfortunately stuck in WV for work so i wont be able to pick it up for a few days.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> finally got the call that my bike is done. unfortunately stuck in WV for work so i wont be able to pick it up for a few days.


Awesome and geh all ay the same time. So it looks like a weekend ride is in order! I just ordered some new parts from UTS new rear deraileur, shifters, levers, chain and cassette. Switching over to sram and seperating the shiffters and brake levers.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I love the Sram stuff. My new bike came 100% Shimano XT so I have played with that quite a bit and the new stuff is a real big improvement over the XT of a few years ago.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

SRAM makes good stuff at the right price. I'm loving the Avid mechs I just bought. Don't forget pichers of the new stuff!

My Avid levers cost me about $12 and they've done fine through multiple crashes. I had a good get off yesterday, went ass over bike over ass over bike. No damage to the bike.  I think maybe it's time to get some gloves though.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

No real tests of my bike yet. Trails dont open till next month. Everything is still a mess around my place. Just when things started to dry out we got some more snow last week. Still a very early spring.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shwerd I've heard good things about sram stuff haven't gotten a chance to use any of it. But hopefully by the end of the week I'll have a nice new sram set-up


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I just got Kranked 7. Any of you seen that? Its got a chunk from Kingdom Trails area from the guys at IdeRide
ideRide Blog
They show a little bit of it on the video on their site.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

my bike has SRAM and they are fast as hell...i did a little trail ride last night down an old rail road...its wore down by quads now...bike handled great..had to go through some muddy/water sections and those big wheels kept the discs out of the mud/water where my buddy with the 26" wheels had dirty rotors and almost wet feet....cruised the road home and we were clocking a respectable 18mph on the GPS at cruising speed. I need some damn riding shorts or add some padding to my ass..holy crap is it sore today lol


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Slinky said:


> my bike has SRAM and they are fast as hell...i did a little trail ride last night down an old rail road...its wore down by quads now...bike handled great..had to go through some muddy/water sections and those big wheels kept the discs out of the mud/water where my buddy with the 26" wheels had dirty rotors and almost wet feet....cruised the road home and we were clocking a respectable 18mph on the GPS at cruising speed. I need some damn riding shorts or add some padding to my ass..holy crap is it sore today lol


Oh just man up. Ride until you have a calloused taint then it wont even matter.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Pick some of this up also Slinky... DZ-Nuts High Viscosity Chamois Cream 4oz Tube at Price Point :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> Oh just man up. Ride until you have a calloused taint then it wont even matter.


i'm sure your taint was calloused long before you began riding lol

I have a bony ass i cant help it ....i was thinkin more along the lines of some Anti-monkey but cream lol


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

finally got my bike back...$210 later. come on people no posts in here for 3 days?! lets get the stoke on!

also, i've passed on the crank bros smarty pedals on chainlove twice now. not sure if i can resist the third time.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I just went for the Joplin seatpost that they had on chainlove. Not sure if I will like it because I usually drop more than 3" but for the price it will let me know weather I should splurge on a more expensive one. 
Jay pond skimming was today. Probably only another couple weeks of snowboarding then the bike will actually get some use.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Geez Rob! It's too soon for upgrades!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> Geez Rob! It's too soon for upgrades!


hahahahahaha


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

rob your still hitting the slopes? is the park still open? 

we ordered up the fiance's bike yesterday...2010 Specialized Myka HT Comp, it should be here by the end of the week. also should be quite interesting, its been a few years since she's riden a bike and now i can get rid of that old Diamond back outlook she has lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

no the park got shut down a week ago. Things melted so there was a little pond between the jumps. Kind of hard to setup for a jump in water 2" deep. There wasnt too much open this weekend but the snow was nice and soft. I think by next weekend it will probably just be the Jet and the interstate open.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Did a quick 7 mile ride yesterday to take a break from work. I tried to work on my bunny hop skills. Oddly my problem is that I get the back wheel up and the front wheel not high enough. Look like a retarded fish man flapping my tail. :thumbsdown:

First night ride is tonight.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> Did a quick 7 mile ride yesterday to take a break from work. I tried to work on my bunny hop skills. Oddly my problem is that I get the back wheel up and the front wheel not high enough. Look like a retarded fish man flapping my tail. :thumbsdown:
> 
> First night ride is tonight.


I noticed my bunny hop skills are pretty sad in the yard. The suspension on this new bike is really plush and Im having a hard time figuring out my timing with it.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not quite sure of the mileage that me and rainbow accomplished yesterday but we were out for 5 hrs getting lost in the woods.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome ride tonight! More pics going on Facebook.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I really need to get out and ride...trying to get all my properties cleaned up.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I just need to get my property cleaned up. Ive done a little bit of scoping out lines but I need to put in some actual trail building work. Ive got a lot of nice big rocks and a boulders around.


----------



## YouDork (Feb 12, 2010)

Slinky said:


> we ordered up the fiance's bike yesterday...2010 Specialized Myka HT Comp, it should be here by the end of the week.


I have the same bike. 
:thumbsup:It's a sweet ride, she'll love it!


AND.. night riding is aweeesomee


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

How much space do you have Rob?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

11 acres minus a little bit for my pond. Mostly wooded. Ive been meaning to do something with it for years but never gotten around to it. Theres a lot more if I want to just go into the woods on the hill way out back.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool. That should be plenty of space to build some cool stuff. Floating singletrack ladder-bridge in that ponds future?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

the pond already has a little one that goes to a little tiny island that is about a bike long.  I want to finnish it though with maybe a see-saw on the bridge. also got a nice rock that needs a nice bridge to get on it but its a perfect rideable almost vert to roll out thats about 6' tall.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

YouDork said:


> I have the same bike.
> :thumbsup:It's a sweet ride, she'll love it!
> 
> 
> AND.. night riding is aweeesomee


good to hear! i cant wait to get it...i mean get it for her lol...hearing every day about new trails around here that i never knew about!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well I biked to work today after lunch. Not exactly a trail ride but its a step in the right direction.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> well I biked to work today after lunch. Not exactly a trail ride but its a step in the right direction.


i biked to work today too...but its only 1/8mile lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

mine is a little over 2 miles but its about a 800' of climbing on the way home that Im not looking forward to at all. There was a time when I could crank hard all the way up that hill in the middle ring. That time has come and gone.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

your goal should be to get back to that middle ring


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be happy to finish it on the granny gear today.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

<---has no granny gear 

EDIT: though, it should be noted that the highest point on LI is only 400'

Slinky - if your looking for more trails, check out the trail review section on mtbr.com. 
mountain bike trail reviews: Mtbr.com


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I didnt used to have a granny gear but till I get some legs again I sure am glad that I have one. Its a bigger deal on a longer travel bike to because standing to pedal is about useless with an extra 6" added to your pedal stroke


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well I actually pulled it off in the middle ring even if I wasnt exactly cranking up the hill. 
I went for a wander around the yard when I got home looking for cool stuff and It looks like the ladder bridge that I built about quarterassed 5 or 6 years ago has given up. It used to go to the little island in the middle









You can even see my house back there somewhere









This rock is taller than me so it needs something setup over it









And one of the house just cause I'm proud I built it myself and it hasnt even fallen over


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i need to go out and buy a lot of land!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Jenns dad has about 50 acres for sale just off the mountain road in Jay. It can be yours for the low low price of $225,000


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Jenns dad has about 50 acres for sale just off the mountain road in Jay. It can be yours for the low low price of $225,000


hmm, $4500 an acre...yeah i'll pass haha


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone here?

looks like Rob and I may be checking out the kindom trails on the 4th or 5th of May...let you guys know how it is...maybe rob will have his camera working.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like its just us. very quiet in here lately considering biking season is actually starting now. Maybe they are all out ridding.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Looks like its just us. very quiet in here lately considering biking season is actually starting now. Maybe they are all out ridding.


MTBR is hopping!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm out riding! Finally! damn good ride last night. for the first time out, on trails i've never been on, i think i did pretty damn good. definitely a bit out of shape and i was lacking a bit of confidence but those things will come back in time. MUST TRAIN FOR THE KINGDOM!

and i will not be passing on the crank bros smartys the next time they come up on chainlove. must invest!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> i'm out riding! Finally! damn good ride last night. for the first time out, on trails i've never been on, i think i did pretty damn good. definitely a bit out of shape and i was lacking a bit of confidence but those things will come back in time. MUST TRAIN FOR THE KINGDOM!
> 
> and i will not be passing on the crank bros smartys the next time they come up on chainlove. must invest!


i bought them this week....i almost bought that easton stem..but i want to measure my stem to see how long mine is.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Good to see your finally getting out there, Tim. Crank Bros smarty = pedals?

After work today will be my 5th ride...... ....this week.  Another awesome night ride last night!

If it were a weekend I'd prob try to join you guys. I might do a quick trip up there before the meet as well.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yup smartys are pedals. 
Ive got a quick question for all you snowboarders. I board goofy. that is right foot forward. On a bike I descend left foot forward. How does everyone else do it?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

snowboard regular
skate goofy
bike left foot forward


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

and just pulled the trigger on a set of clipless pedals. didnt get the smartys. the reviews on them werent all that great, even tho they were cheap enough to be throw aways...and i havent seen them come up in a while. now i need shoes. definitely dont want to spend a lot. 

how do the shoe sizes work? buy the same size as a street shoe or what?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I wear a size 10.5 or 11 in street shoes and a 45 in bike shoes since they all seem to be sized the euro way. 
what did you get for pedals? 
The issue with the crank bros stuff is people who dont take the time to shoot it with some lube regularly I lube my chain and my pedals after every ride. When they stop feeling smooth you spend the $10 on the rebuild kit. They are only an issue if you run them till they break.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i got a set of Wellgo W-01s from pricepoint. Good reviews and the more i dug it appears that wellgo makes a lot of pedals that are rebranded (and price jacked) for the bigger companys. 

I guess i will have to try some shoes on. not sure whether to order the 45 or 46.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Yup smartys are pedals.
> Ive got a quick question for all you snowboarders. I board goofy. that is right foot forward. On a bike I descend left foot forward. How does everyone else do it?


Interesting. 

Ive actually never thought about which foot goes forward when I'm DHing, but now that I think about it; it's almost always left foot forward.

Went out for our first ride last weekend, and broke myself REAL good...:

Along one of the trails, there's a ramp, leading to a short elevated bridge, and about a 3' drop at the end. Well, the entire feature is covered in asphalt paper (why? i dunno), and the wood underneath finally rotted, while last year it was still rideable. Well, I hit a soft spot, that threw of my balanace, and off I went... my "panic" move was to jump off the bike, over the handle bars, and roll over the jagged rocks below.. haha, had a nice limp for a few days, scraped forearm, and a bruised ego.

Gives me time to upgrade the bike: replaced Panaracer Fire Pro's with Kenda NavegAl's, putting on a Chris King Headset, and replacing my rear derailleur cable (cuz the one on there now was installed SUPER poorly).

Be back out for another ride tomorrow... I think I've posted it before, but you guys should have a look at my YouTube Page for videos I made at the end of last season: 

Here's one vid i can find now, and there's another of myself and the other guys i ride with... 
YouTube - Kelso Park - late season Park


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

That looks like some pretty nice ridding. I really want my yard to look like that but I have too many hobbies to put in the time for that.
Ive never been any good at skinnies. It always ends poorly for me.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I snowboard regular. Ambidextrous. Write with left. Right is stronger. Throw right. I usually have left foot forward on downhills as well. :dunno:

Everyone keeps telling me to go clipless but I'm real hesitant.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> Everyone keeps telling me to go clipless but I'm real hesitant.


Do you use toe clips? Clipless is easier to get in and out of than toe clips. The only time I don't like them is steep tech stuff. The kinda stuff that Im pretty sure Im not going to make it down cleanly.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> Everyone keeps telling me to go clipless but I'm real hesitant.


i was too man but my first ride out this year my feet were slipping all over the place (old beat wet nikes and stock platforms). i decided half way through the ride i was getting them.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Nope. Flats. I was thinking about a pair of the Five Ten sneakers with the waffle pattern bottoms. Dunno yet.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Headed out for my 6th ride this week.....I may have a problem.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah you do. You are going to be doing a lot of waiting for all the out of shape people at the meet. That seems like a pretty big problem to me


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> Nope. Flats. I was thinking about a pair of the Five Ten sneakers with the waffle pattern bottoms. Dunno yet.


5.10 makes nice footwear. my new climbing shoes are 5.10


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

My one leg is still oddly sore from my and Andys 5hr exploritory adventure last Sunday. And I ate it hard one and managed to fuck up one of my brand new shifters. Yay me thankfully its the one for the front ring and it's tolerable because I still have the full range in the back.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

got the woman out on her new bike last night....like trying to teach a new kid to ride lol...ok not that bad, we just rode around town and she was trying to get the hang of the thumb shifters (SRAM) compared to her old grip shifters and how touchy the disc brakes are compared to the old brakes on her diamondback. 

btw Dan, my skinny ass loves my new padded shorts! lol


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> This is how you stay in shape guys eat shit like this and your good to go.:laugh: I have not been on here much cause Ive been livin up @ camp which doesnt have internet which really isnt all that bad


i knew there was a reason we liked having carmen around! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well kingdom is supposed to open friday but with the foot+ of snow we are supposed to get tonight they might delay a little bit


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

This trail looks sick! Wonder where it is....

Scary bike trail. [VIDEO]


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Check the cliff ridding in this. 
Hans Rey Pub Crawl

No motor in that video


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Rob, i'll pass. motor or no motor. and Hans Rey is OLD SCHOOL. man that guy was riding when i was a kid. sick tho.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I met Rey when he came to Jay back when Jay did biking when I was 16. He was almost old school then.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

per KTs Facebook page: If the trails are rideable, we ask that folks wait until later in the afternoon on Saturday, to give the trails as much time to dry.... ALL TRAILS ON BURKE MOUNTAIN ARE CLOSED UNTIL JUNE 1ST, AS IS THE AGREEMENT WITH THE STATE. We please ask for your cooperation with these policies.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well arent you ever just Mr Public Announcement now

I want to snowboard till the lifts close then get in some twilight ridding at KT.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Just ordered my shoes! Diadora X-Country Comps. Went down to the LBS at lunch to take a look around (knowing i wasnt going to find what i was looking for). they had all of 5 shoes, none under 100 bones. Told the guy it was my first pair and i didnt want to break the bank, so he tried to sell me a pair of $130 shoes. walked out, came home and found a deal online at the shop i bought my bike from. found a 10% coupon online and had them shipped to the store to save on the shipping (and to return/reorder on the spot if they dont fit) and i didnt even break $80 after all said and done.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

my lbs had a guy bring in a used pair of Shimano's with pedals and called me....$50 bucks! he knew i wasnt going to spend big money on a pair of shoes just yet...but he know's he's got me hooked for life lol...picking up the woman a helmet and a new seat this week from him. Might look for some new tires also...thinkin i need something meatier!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I went up on Sunday to KT. It was volunteer trail maintenance day so I spent the AM running a shovel and then did a little bit of ridding. I went over and checked out the new pump track. I have no business on a pump track so I left that pretty quick and went to go check out the new Kitchel. New Kitchel is epic. I put in 5 laps. Smooth buff berms, rollers and jumps. Awesome time but I need to get a little more confidence to really rail the berms. Next weekend I have a race but the weekend after I hope to get in some time on everything that isn't on the mountain since the mountain doesn't open till June 1. 
IdeRide now does shuttle service on the mountain side so we can get in some killer runs over there. Only a month to go


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

just picked up 2 pair of Fox gloves on chainlove since i blew out a finger and got 2 blisters on my palm from my old ones on saturday.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> just picked up 2 pair of Fox gloves on chainlove since i blew out a finger and got 2 blisters on my palm from my old ones on saturday.


i have the grey and white ones that were just up...very comfy


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

good to hear. i got the gray/white and the red/white. i justified 2 pair because they were so cheap compared to spending the same amount on 1 pair locally. and i figured having a spare pair on hand might be a good idea for riding 3 days in a row at KT.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> good to hear. i got the gray/white and the red/white. i justified 2 pair because they were so cheap compared to spending the same amount on 1 pair locally. and i figured having a spare pair on hand might be a good idea for riding 3 days in a row at KT.


I have a pair of six six one motocross gloves i ride with also...


anyone have a recomendation for a bike rack...i need to be able to carry around atleast 2 bikes and dont want to lay them on top of each other in my truck.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Just buy a couple of the cheep fork mounts.

3-pack fork mount


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Just buy a couple of the cheep fork mounts.
> 
> 3-pack fork mount


ok i did lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

That was quick. Mine is a 15mm thru axle which kinda sucks because noone makes one of those for a 15mm


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> That was quick. Mine is a 15mm thru axle which kinda sucks because noone makes one of those for a 15mm


hmm i'm hoping mine isnt that lol...i'm pretty sure its not


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You dont have a fox fork so youve just got a quick release. 
My bike fits in my toaster with both wheels on as long as I put the seat down but I liked being able to fork mount it so it doesnt move around.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> You dont have a fox fork so youve just got a quick release.
> My bike fits in my toaster with both wheels on as long as I put the seat down but I liked being able to fork mount it so it doesnt move around.


i want to be able to stand up a few bikes in the truck and be able to lock them up, i think the's are going to work great.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe you could combine it with something like http://www.slikfit.com/servlet/the-5/LONG-THROW-SKEWER-9MM/Detail.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

He has a box over the bed of his truck so I think he can probably just lock that.
Just be careful if you have hydraulic brakes with the wheel off. Squeezing the lever with no rotor is a big nono


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> He has a box over the bed of his truck so I think he can probably just lock that.
> Just be careful if you have hydraulic brakes with the wheel off. Squeezing the lever with no rotor is a big nono


mechanical discs on both bikes so should be ok. And yes i have the cap on the truck still, probably just going to leave it on since its good for keeping my winch and other tools secure.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm itching to ride! Going to explore some new trails this week.  

One month until Kingdom! Was there a video that you all found of the new trail, "Kitchel"?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

1 Day till kingdom. Weather looks good and I have a vacation day I need to use up before next week.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> 1 Day till kingdom. Weather looks good and I have a vacation day I need to use up before next week.


I think i'm out for Kingdom, let alone any riding tomorrow...in the middle of a landscape job at one house and 3 other places lined up after that, plus mowing in between.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> Was there a video that you all found of the new trail, "Kitchel"?


Kingdom Trails: Kitchel on Vimeo
Kitchel on Vimeo

just search on vimeo for kingdom trails and you have to sort threw them.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

It is ridiculously epic. I rode today from about 11-3:30 Didnt keep track of miles but it was plenty. Very very good day. I'll put up some video highlights when I get a chance. Kitchel, Sidewinder, and Herbs make the drive worthwhile even for you guys coming from 12hrs away.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Can't wait!! Went for a ride this evening with Jharad and Tim, granted our trails are just a schosh more on the technical side or at least the shed it is. Tim tends to profess his hatred for the shed and rocks and other things of that nature also his malfunctioning bike seemed to influence his mood. I still love it and it makes riding things liek kingdom all the more worth while.

Here's a few vids to give ya an idea of wha the shed has in store

http://vimeo.com/10976581

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_ZCPK-pSW0&feature=related


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think that trail needs more rocks.... 

I rode Glacier Ridge solo tonight. Spooky.....first solo night ride.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Some videos:
New Kitchel
Sidewinder
Herbs

Those videos youve got look like fun. Is there even a trail in the first one or are you randomly ridding over a field of rocks? I dont see much that is trail like.

KT has some more technical trails too. I really like one called Jaw that is a complete root infested wasteland. Ive only made the full length cleanly a couple times. Yesterday was not one of them. Im starting to get my ridding down again but its amazing what a few years without ridding can do to you.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

fuck the shed and the horrible things it does to my bike. that is all. our ride was cut short last night cause my bike decided it was going to shift when ever the hell it wanted to. 2 rides at schaeffer and no problems. half way into the first ride at that aweful rock infested wasteland and my bike breaks.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well TJ when you are at KT. I will have to show you a way around Pound Cake. Every single time Ive seen a trail eat a rear Derailleur at KT it has been on that trail. Still one of the most fun to ride though.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Save yourself another month without the bike TJ. How To Adjust Your Rear Derailleur - Bicycle Tutor
....or did you bash the shit out of it on a rock?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think he just needs a good adjustment.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Am I going to have to have a derailleur adjustment class at the meet just for Timmy?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Damnit! Of course they were out of my size on the Five Ten sale on ChainLove.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I look forward to seeing the clipless versions in person. That Stealth Rubber is awesome. 
another videoKitchel Runout back to town

For anyone interested Burke Mountain just put up some pics of the campground on their facebook page.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> I think he just needs a good adjustment.


indeed. with the impending backpacking trip i did not have chance to drop it off tho.



Mysticfalcon said:


> Am I going to have to have a derailleur adjustment class at the meet just for Timmy?


 yes.



cifex said:


> Damnit! Of course they were out of my size on the Five Ten sale on ChainLove.


dan has been having this problem with sac and climbing shoes for 2 weeks, lol



Mysticfalcon said:


> For anyone interested Burke Mountain just put up some pics of the campground on their facebook page.


linky?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

T.J. said:


> linky?


Linky


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

also, i picked up my shoes and i have a question for the experienced clipless riders. is a little big better than a little small? i was told to buy the same size as my running shoes (11.5). euro sizing is weird (duh) so i bought a 46 (roughly a 12) but the sizing chart said diadora runs small so a 46 was a 11.5. i put them on and they feel just slightly too big but i feel if i went down to a 45 they would be slightly too small. is it a big deal? i feel like i am starting to over analyze it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I tend to run mine a little loose. Not a lot but your feet can't move very far with the clipless so a little loose shoe allows you some wiggle room. I normally wear a size 10.5 shoe and I run 45 mtb shoes.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i still need to put my pedals on and try my clipless shoes


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Just noticed that Kris switched to 'Attending' on the FB page so it's 8 now.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ Roger that! I have 7 days of vacation to kill between now and the end of June, so it was a no-brainer.

My bike is ready to go, but my rear derailleur is in pretty rough shape, too (the spring mechanisms are worn out... it's beyond adjustment, now). I was gonna see how long I can keep riding it, until I HAVE to fix it, but maybe I'll buy one sooner, just in case. I think I'll need a new chain and a chain tool as well, which kinda sucks.

Should I bring my BMX too, or will it be totally pointless? It's something like 21 lbs, and fun as hell to ride on anything smooth and flowy, but a pain in the ass otherwise, as you pretty much can't sit on it while riding it.... hmmmm...

Also, what should I bring with me? food? beer (obviously)... tent, sleeping bag?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

If you have space I would bring the BMX. If nothing else you can lap Kitchel with it and you can bring it over to the pump track. After dinner we can all head down and fool around on Kitchel till the sun goes down.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Done deal, Rob... I've got a two-bike carrier rack. You guys can all mess around on my BMX if you want... it's a classic Haro, fusion race BMX from 1996... chrome fork and handlebars included!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats awesome. I kinda want to get a DJ bike myself or maybe a big wheel BMX for Kitchel. I think that would be perfect. Its pretty bad when you want a bike for just 1 trail but it would be better than the 6" bike for ridding around town too.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Thats awesome. I kinda want to get a DJ bike myself


sette DJ frame is like $90 on pricepoint. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah but then I need everything to go with it. I have been eyeballing it pretty often lately though. I might just buy one and just watch ebay and craigslist for cheep parts.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I Feel the same way about a DJ bike. I want it more for urban riding and DJ or pumptrack if I can find either of those close by. My only other option is to build my own which could be a good time.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I wish I would have gotten the maxmax they had on chainlove a couple weeks ago but the deal went away while I was checking out.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kewl: BNQT.com - Videos > Specialized Mountain Bike Mall Race


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool vid TJ.

Anyone thinking about doing any races this season? I haven't deluded myself into thinking I could be really competitive but I thought a doing some racing in the sport cats might be fun and give me something to train for. Anyone else?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Not a chance. 1 race series is more than enough for me. Im still sore from my race on saturday.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

how'd ya do?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I finished 5th out of 16 in my class. I would have done better but it was a muddy mess and I kept being a good samaritan and stopping to help people get unstuck. Once the gloves get muddy you cant hold onto the bars very well and things get a little sloppy and your hands get very tired. 
My buddy Eric got 1st. We ride together all the time and are pretty well at the same level so I should have no trouble making top 3 for the rest of the season. He didnt bother helping people. He will probably ride with us when you guys are up if his wife hasnt had the baby yet but he wont be camping. 
Helmet cam till the cam got too muddy


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Repair stands on sale at Jenson with free shipping
Linky

Pretty good deal. I just picked one up. They sure help with pretty much any TJ like issue you might be experiencing.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> They sure help with pretty much any TJ like issue you might be experiencing.


Bastard. :cheeky4:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

and Zack, Jharad is a now a yes if you want to update the roster...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet! What's the deal with Cublluksl and Skier Jason?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I actually wanna get rid of the BMX pretty badly, in favour of something with 24" wheels (like a modern dirt jump bike).

Being a bit taller and heavier than I was in 1996, (not to mention my biking form not being what it used to be) the BMX has gotten exponentially harder to ride, from a handling perspective. I use it to ride around town mostly, but a Dirt Jump bike I could make much better use of.

BMX and dirt jump bikes actually fix your form for mountain biking, too. You've gotta have really good form to ride a BMX bike well; Leaning back, shock absorption and jumping all have to be flawless to perform well on it. I suck at it, so it's good practise, but I want something more forgiving.

If one of you guys is interested in buying it off me at the meet, I'll take $100 for it.... but if not, no worries


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Think I'm going to stop by the bike shop after work and get clipless pedals.......


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> Think I'm going to stop by the bike shop after work and get clipless pedals.......


Good call. Have you decided to make the switch to rigid fork yet?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I really like the clipless. I set the bail to the lowest resistance so no real unclipping problems. It's amazing how much more power you have to push up those hills. I'm going to keep my regular ride suspension I think. I'm looking at the R7 absolute but I want to finish my drive-train upgrades first. There may be a single speed rigid in as a second ride in my future though.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I put in 15 miles last night and followed it up with a beer and a burger from the pub outback. Amazing time. 
A good fork can make a world of difference. I would even be tempted to make the upgrade to something with a thru axle. You don't realize the difference that can make till you try it. Especially if you have a fork that is anything over 100mm. There was visible flex in the fork on my buddys bike at the G-out low spots on sidewinder last night. He has a 130mm fork with a Quick Release skewer.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The geometry of my frame isn't really meant for anything beyond 80-100mm.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I would still suggest getting a thru axle fork. My old bike I went from a 130mm QR to a 140 with a Maxle and I couldnt believe the extra rigidity. It kind of fixed a problem I didnt know I had till it was fixed. 
Have you ever tried one of the fox terralogic forks? They are spendy but that might solve your desire for less squishy and still have the suspension. I never liked it because I like something that lets me charge the tech downhills but for you it might be just what you are looking for.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I also wouldn't be able to mount a thru-axle to my roof rack so it's not really an option for me.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

to the root cause of my derailleur issue was a bent hanger. bike is all fixed up and i got my pedals on it. going to ride it around the block a few times tomorrow to get used to getting in and out.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Didn't you just get a new hanger? I think you need to work on your line choices.

For anyone interested Nashbar has a 20% off orders over $50 sale today only


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yup, brand new hanger. thinking about ordering a spare for just in case, lol.

and i lol at the thought of better line choices in the shed. oh look, rocks, let me take this way....oh wait, more rocks, well i just go over there....to more rocks.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

cifex said:


> I also wouldn't be able to mount a thru-axle to my roof rack so it's not really an option for me.


Roof Racks are such a farce to me... like H1 Hummers.

Compared to a Hitch-mounted rack, they're more expensive, harder to use (access), harder to install and worse for gas mileage (whether there's a bike on it, or not)... :cheeky4:

Anyway, I have a feeling that at this meet, I'm gonna be dead last on our ascents. You guys sound a lot like you ride more like XC type-stuff, whereas we prefer to ride more DH/All-MTN/Light freestyle.

I am looking into building my own bike, though. A single-speed light hard-tail, with trail tyres and 26" wheels. One single disc brake in the rear (no front brake at all), and using it to train around town on... practice jumps, etc. Problem is, the compenents alone are up to $800 :'(


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Dont worry Kris I did a good amount of uphill walking on tuesday.  KT is pretty good about having trails that are either flat and easy to pedal, Down and awesome, or up and good for walking.  Trails like Sidewinder and Kitchel which are some of the most awesome trails Ive ever been on when pointed down. One goes right beside a nice road to ride or walk up and the other has a nice wide steep snowmobile trail to walk up or a switchback single trail to ride back up. Both are set up very nice for lapping. 
When we go over to the mountain side trails we can either ride up the mountain road or get shuttled and then its like XC without so much of that troublesome pedaling all the way back to town. 
I figure we do an XCish day on friday and DHish day on saturday when the shuttle is running. Sunday we can decide after people have seen most of what is available what they want to focus on.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> For anyone interested Nashbar has a 20% off orders over $50 sale today only


the site is acting kind of funny for me. its says 20% off orders, not single item. If i add a single item over $50 it takes the 20% off. if i have a few items totaling over $50 i dont get the discount. :dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Compared to a Hitch-mounted rack, they're more expensive, harder to use (access), harder to install and worse for gas mileage (whether there's a bike on it, or not)... :cheeky4:


I ride 4/5 days a week so I would be leaving a bike attachment on all the time which I think would get in the way of the hatchback. I researched it quite a bit because I didn't want to take the mileage hit but there was little information for my car since the MKVI had only been out for a month when I bought it. Lots of people had to cut through the bumper to install a hitch.....screw that! Main reason I wanted a hitch was so that I could tow my motor-cycle....but then again....I'd rather ride it!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Any of you going to have lights come time for the meet? MagicShine is cheap and comes highly rated... nudge nudge Magicshine : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nah, i think i'll be able to get in enough riding when its light out. night time is for campfires and beer.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

crank bros smarty on chainlove.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

lawl! :laugh:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

cifex said:


> I ride 4/5 days a week so I would be leaving a bike attachment on all the time which I think would get in the way of the hatchback. I researched it quite a bit because I didn't want to take the mileage hit but there was little information for my car since the MKVI had only been out for a month when I bought it. Lots of people had to cut through the bumper to install a hitch.....screw that! Main reason I wanted a hitch was so that I could tow my motor-cycle....but then again....I'd rather ride it!


Ohhh riiight, hatch-back. In that case you'd need one of those fancy fold-away carriers, or the ones that cradle the wheels, and not hook onto the frame.

That being said, I would've had to cut my skirt kit too, but instead i just shimmed the mounts on the hitch to lower it a bit. It kinda angles downward slightly, but it's only a Class I hitch, so not good for towing anything anyway.

Total cost for the setup was around $250 (installed at home), which was the hitch, rack, and lock for the rack 

Also, are we meeting in VT on Thursday night? I took the 10th and the 11th off of work.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Thurs night, correct. I'm probably going to skip out of work early that day to be up there 8-9ish. I don't think it'll matter if you guys get up there before me though.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I was going to go up right after work and hopefully get in a little warm up ride. I'll be up again today at 5ish to sneak in some miles too. I hope to be in good enough shape to do 100 miles thur-sun.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm sure we'll find logs and jumps to session and break up the mileage.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Lots of them. For the XC day I almost want to bring in a bunch of water and maybe chow to where the half way point is where there is a big playground with lots of logs and lumber that is always set up to play on. Ive put in quite a few long rides where camel backs start running out around there and its no fun to empty your camelback. Its also right at the top of sidewinder and the bottom of old webs which Im sure everyone will want to do more than once.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ Solution: Full camelback & one bottle of Gatorade.

Gatorade to be used during breaks, CamelBack while riding.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ive still run out before. Plus that spot is close to the road so its pretty easy to stash stuff there.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I was more or less just going to fill like 3 camel backs full of beer for the weekend and stash beer cans at strategic points along the trail...lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

wow you will have the choice of warm beer or warm shaken up beer. I think I will stick with water for the ride. That just makes the beer afterwards taste that much better.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> wow you will have the choice of warm beer or warm shaken up beer. I think I will stick with water for the ride. That just makes the beer afterwards taste that much better.


very true....also one of my buddies tried putting beer in a camelbak once...every time he tried putting water in it after that it had a beer taste to it, he had to throw it out.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

IMHO camelbaks are for water only. if you want a gaterade or a beer keep it in your pack. a funky camelbak is a terrible thing.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> IMHO camelbaks are for water only. if you want a gaterade or a beer keep it in your pack. a funky camelbak is a terrible thing.


i really was joking, i would never put anything but water in a camelbak...i've heard too many horor stories of funky tastes coming from a camelbak where something other than water was put in it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Slinky said:


> i really was joking, i would never put anything but water in a camelbak...


i figured at much but some people really do put all kinds of shit in there and ruin them


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

just did a little practice session getting in and out of my pedals. kind of weird at first. getting out is much easier than i expected and i like that little 4 degrees of float. few more runs around the block then onto the trails and hopefully i dont die!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it would have been better if you had just started out at the shed with them.
Are you getting an extra hanger before the trip up here?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

its probably a good idea. i'll look into that.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of ride lengths are people going to want to do? I just put in a real nice 18 miles yesterday. Im trying to see just what I can string together to make sure we hit all the best trails in the right direction.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

5 miles sounds good to me lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You could probably stay with us and get in a 5-mile ride or maybe just a little more. Basically you would just take the big doubletrack trail and skip all the sweet singletrack that everyone else would be on. But it actually will work pretty well if people get tired they can just take the main trail and meet the group at the next junction or just keep going and meet at the ice cream place at the end of the trail.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

not sure about mileage but my plan is morning ride, lunch and relax at camp, afternoon ride.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm good for 30 miles with lunch in between.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Mountain side day its easy to do the 2 rides with lunch in between. The more XC side is kind of a big giant loop with lots of side trails so if we do that then there will be a lot of repeats. I'll show you guys the map when you get here and we can figure that out then but I would be tempted to say 1 day will probably be in the 20-30 mile all day epic, 1 day 2- 15ish mile mostly DH rides and 1 day to go back and hammer out whatever everyone was most stoked on from the previous days.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

"30 miles, 20 miles..."

You guys are talking like a buncha road-biker-spandex-wearing-*******.

My rides are dictated by gnarr. You ride until your body can't handle anymore gnarr... and as soon as it has, go the fack home and get ready for more gnarr the next day/session.

Also, I am horrifyingly out of shape, and therefore the only way to keep moving is to have high adrenaline. Double track inspires ZERO adrenaline, cuz it's like riding on the road... so, I'd prefer all steeps, and technical single track. Double track should only be used to get to nice single track routes 

Also; am I gonna be the only one without clipless pedals?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Im with you Krish. My ride yesterday was 18 miles. Nice DH single track and some nice uphill doubletrack pushing. I tend to ride the ups for the first half and then it was all pushing. I'm sure I can keep you going with enough Gnarr to be happy.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll take whatever you guys throw at me! if i pass out some where on the trail, just push me off to the side and leave me there, i'll recover eventually and find my way back to camp lol....

btw who is bringing GPS? is it necessary? 
how many camp sites do we have set aside? 
what kind of food should we be bringing? 
I'm going to pick up a couple packages of ribs for saturday night...once we have a final head count i'll know exactly how many to get. 

Do we bring coolers with our own water or is there good drinkable water at the camp site? 

Places locally to get beer, ice, any other things we need to keep supplied?

oh i finally mentioned to the woman about going...and she was ok with it LOL...i'm definately in now


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> I'll take whatever you guys throw at me! if i pass out some where on the trail, just push me off to the side and leave me there, i'll recover eventually and find my way back to camp lol....
> 
> btw who is bringing GPS? is it necessary?
> how many camp sites do we have set aside?
> ...


1- I have a GPS ill bring but its totally not necessary. 
2- 3 camp sites
3- Whatever you feel like eating. 
4- The campground water is "drinkable" but I will be bringing some in.
There is a small gas station connivence store right at the main trailhead. Grocery store stuff I would get early. 
You taking your truck? If you are can you detour by my house and grab firewood so we dont need to by overpriced firewood at the campground.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> "30 miles, 20 miles..."
> 
> You guys are talking like a buncha road-biker-spandex-wearing-*******.


You sir, go too far! Besides.....nothing wrong with caring about performance... 



kri$han said:


> Double track inspires ZERO adrenaline, cuz it's like riding on the road... so, I'd prefer all steeps, and technical single track. Double track should only be used to get to nice single track routes


 QFT! 




kri$han said:


> Also; am I gonna be the only one without clipless pedals?


 Seems so. Are you riding on those waffle pattern riding shoes or reg sneaks?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

We have 3 camp sites. One has a lean-to and we are allowed to have 4 tents on each site I believe.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

cifex said:


> You sir, go too far!


:cheeky4:



> Are you riding on those waffle pattern riding shoes or reg sneaks?


I've got a pair of Timberland MTB shoes I found at MEC, for $30. They look a lot like these 5 ten one's i originally wanted, but didn't wanna pay $100 for










They've been working excellently for me so far, when trying to tail-whip my 40lb Kona, on 30' gap jumps.

 (yeah, right)

I broke my bike on Saturday. Rear axle came loose, and the friggin wheel came off! (was only being held in-place by the chain)... errr. I happened to squeeze my rear brakes when the wheel came off, and now my rear-calipers are dragging. fuck, I dunno how I'm gonna fix it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

is everything still rotating true? Sometimes especially in the rear just changing the tension in the axle can throw off the location for the disc rotor. try loosening the rear caliper bolts and squeezing the brake then retightening it with the brake still on. that should center the caliper location.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

just ordered another pair of shoes. same make, model, size and color as the ones i just bought 2 weeks ago. 

i originally ordered my shoes from Performance Bike as they have a few stores locally. i had them shipped to store to save on shipping and be able to do an instant return/exchange if they didnt fit. The store boasts a "Price Match Guarantee" and "100% satisfaction guarantee" so i had no problem paying more for them to try them on in the store and then having them price matched to the cheaper price i found at nashbar....that is until they wouldnt price match them. the guy in the store told me he couldnt price match them as the store didnt stock that item and to contact customer service who would credit the difference back to me. customer service took 2 days to email me back informing me they also couldnt price match my order because i used an online coupon when placing my order. i politely replied to customer service that it shouldnt matter. Now its been 4 days and they wont email me back. I ordered the same shoes from Nashbar for $30 cheaper and will be returning the original ones back to Performance and will not be shopping there again.

/rant.

tl;dr: Performancebike.com is a bag of dicks. ordered same product from Nashbar.com for $30 cheaper. will be returning items to performance and will not give them any more of my monies again.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The only good thing Ive found with performance bike is the price on a case of clif bars. They dont like to take stuff back and they like to wait ages before shipping stuff out even if you pay extra for expedited shipping.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> is everything still rotating true? Sometimes especially in the rear just changing the tension in the axle can throw off the location for the disc rotor. try loosening the rear caliper bolts and squeezing the brake then retightening it with the brake still on. that should center the caliper location.


I don't think it's ever been "rotating true". This is a used bike, and it's been ridden. HARD. 

That being said, loosening the caliper bolts was the first thing i tried, which did nothing cuz the pads are sueezing the rotor, with out any pressure on the lever. I think I've gotta find a means to move the piston back into the caliper.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh I see your prob now. Yup take the wheel off and put a flat screwdriver in between the pads and twist it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

What exactly do you have to do to get your wheels to fall off?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> What exactly do you have to do to get your wheels to fall off?


Well I can tell you that you should never point the rear quick release handle forward. Don't ask how I know that.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> What exactly do you have to do to get your wheels to fall off?


must be a canadian thing eh?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

cifex said:


> What exactly do you have to do to get your wheels to fall off?


_"We gon' rock it 'till the wheels fall off, hey ey yaeeeyaay!!! ... "_

I had some work on it done recently, and maybe the rear axle was a tad loose... also, the quick release was pointed upwards, but it was knocked out slightly.

:\


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I shouldn't be able to look at ebay when I'm bored. I managed to snag a dirt jump bike that was ending with no bids. Hopefully this will improve my time on the pump track compared to ridding my super squishy bike.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

what did you end up with? pics please! and dare i ask how much?

:: off to ebay i go ::


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm with tj


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Its an Eastern Traildigger
I cant get the pics off of ebay but it was $225 and it looks just like this but orange and white


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

like!



(x10)


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I might even let you ride it. Unless I break it in half on Kitchel before you guys get here.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Damn, nice bike Rob!

I wanna build one almost exactly like that, but slightly more ergonomic (for city riding), and with one big-ass rear disc brake


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't really have any city ridding and my ridding around town is usually with the kids so ergonomic doesn't matter that much to keep up with little kids. It might get a disc before long. Depends on how I like it. It wasnt a huge amount of money so I'll just upgrade things as I brake them.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! Do DJ bikes only have a rear brake to keep the weight back?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

some have dual brakes. Ive even seen some with no brakes. That one will probably get a front brake when I throw a new fork on it. That was one of the complaints Ive read about the bike is the fork that comes on it weighs more than even a cheep suspension fork.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

There are a lot of Hi-Ten rigid steel forks on Ebay for cheap. 1190G (2.6lbs)


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Its got a 5.8lb cromo fork on it. Seems kinda silly to me but its a budget bike anyway. Im going to go through the piles of used stuff at my buddys shop when it comes it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That's about what my POS 80mm Gila suspension fork weighs. I can't weight to replace it with a nice 100mm 3.3lbs R7 Absolute!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

3 weeks!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Carmen you are so hardcore. You should follow us around on Kris's BMX Bike.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Yo, before I run the risk of bodily harm from my fiancee for even bringing this idea up, is there still room for one more person? My Marin has been sitting on the trainer in my basement for the last year and a half now and is fiending to see some trail time... I would want to replace the shitty Axel fork on this thing since with my weight it's bottomed out the second I get on it but other than that and a quick tune up it should be good to go. LMK before I go and put myself in harms way.

Cifex, I may need to get down with you and take an LI ride either way...I'm in Hicksville and like 10 minutes from the Syosset Greenbelt/Stillwell entrance. Haven't ridden there in at least 2 years though.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

plenty of openings....just put on some good boxing head gear and you'll be fine! She cant punch that hard? lol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yea we've got space at camp and yea I've got space on the roof rack to give ya a ride. I ride Stillwell a couple times a week since its 3 minute from my job if you want to work the rust out before Kingdom.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, I'm definitely going to have to don the boxing gear for this conversation. I can hear the explatives and crosses flying now! Lol my thought is that if I can pitch the "value" in this trip to her the right way I should be able to get away with it.

I may have to take you up on the Stillwell rides sometime over the next couple of weeks. I work in the city though so I rarely get home early enough during the week to ride anymore which is why the bike has been sitting on the trainer. I hate riding there on the weekends though because it's always so freaking crowded...with my schedule though it may have to be. How are the Rocky Point trails looking so far this season? I haven't been out there in years either...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yea, that can be tough. You should get lights. Really opens up the riding schedule. Only been out to Rocky Point once this season. It was in good shape. I spend a lot of time at Glacier Ridge though. Cathedral Pines and Calverton this weekend.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never made it out to Cathedral Pines or Calverton but I've heard the trails are great with a mix of terrain to ride. I'll have to get out there and ride them at some point. Now this whole thread has me looking to pick up a new fork ASAP... Tora, Recon or Reba... decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to buy a scale now so I can weigh that sucker!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

We can just use a teeter totter. Put Carmens bike on 1 side and see how many other peoples bikes it takes to balance the other side.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to see how that thing actually does hold up on the trails... should be an interesting experience if you take a nice drop with that suspension!

So, I approached the basic concept of me taking this trip last night and I am still living to talk about it! She is actually working that entire weekend so now I just have to see if I can get any time off of work. If not then I'll have to decide if the drive to VT is worth it for really 1 day of riding on Saturday and then coming home on Sunday...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

A friend of mine wanted to come ride the trails with me a few years ago. He is a big guy 300+ lbs and he came on a walmart special like that. Broke the frame in half on a flat trail ridding over some roots. He got mad and threw it off a ridge and into the river and walked out. Fortunately I dont think Carmen weighs enough to brake anything.

And yes the trip to VT is worth it.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, I think the trip is too. Ideally I'd like to try and make the whole trip if I could though. I am definitely eyeing up a new front fork on ebay right now, but I have to measure my steerer tube to make sure this Recon will fit. I'm a big dude right now so I need something with an air spring but I'm trying to keep the price under $300 since I think I need to replace my brakes... I have the Hayes Sole Hydraulic's that came stock on the bike and while they've worked well for the riding I've done I'm not so sure they'll actually hold up on a good ride. I've read a number of horror stories of complete brake failure and hydraulic fluid exploding all over the front tire


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

There are a few good deals on brakes at Jenson and Pricepoint I have seen lately. You can get some decent hydraulics for what it would cost for some BB7s once you add in levers and cables. 

What causes the falure? Ive only ever seen a brake fluid mess when someone didnt change their pads till the whole thing wore down onto the piston letting the piston get pushed completely out. Just change your pads before that can happen.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

lis, the trip is totally worth it. 3 campsites split 8 ways and $10 a day to ride. how could the wife say no? plus you would be splitting gas with zack and we will be eating at camp most of the time. 

and as far as cheap parts go definitely check out pricepoint and nashbar. (nashbar has free shipping til noon today btw and is always putting 10% and 20% off coupons on their site)


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It has to do with the cap on the master cylinder popping off under hard braking I believe here's the link to mtbr's review: Hayes Sole Hydraulic Reviews. I was looking on Jensen yesterday and they have a sick deal on another set of Hayes Stroker Trail's for under $150 for front and rear... I'm going to stop by the LBS tomorrow and talk to them about my options also. I am wondering if I can just somehow keep my levers and discs but replace the calipers to limit the cost, though the levers with that other kit are super slick so I may just buy them for that.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Different levers will have different ratios for the hydraulic. They really are best to buy in a set. 
Those Strokers look pretty slick for the price. They also had a pretty good deal on the Juicys and I have personally had good luck with the Juicys but the lever on the Juicys always felt kinda weird to me. 
Or just go brakeless. It will make you plan things out a lot better. None of that panic braking to slow you down.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm going to save the money on the brakes now and just keep my fingers crossed that they don't crap out on me. I have too many other pieces I need to upgrade that actually need to be replaced... I'm going for new cranks, chain, cassette and probably a fork so that $150 on the brakes I'd rather put into the fork and upgrade the breaks later. If they crap out on the trail then I'll know I need to upgrade them


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

YouTube - Follow Me - Anthill Films - OFFICIAL 2010 MTB Trailer


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I put on 12 miles today for the 3rd day in a row. Today however I brought Jenn with me so it took 4.5 instead of 2 hours. I also ate $hit for the first time this year but Im still in better shape than Jenn. She is hurting pretty bad


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

It's been a week since ive been on the bike. Yay rain!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Good to see everyone getting out there. I've been mixing in runs a few times a week to improve my cardio. Got in two rides this weekend since the rain held out today.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

we havent had rain in about 2 weeks. I think we could use it.. i've only gotten out once in the last week! It showed how out of shape i'm in. I did like 4 miles in 45 minutes and i was ready to puke! lol...

I hope i can get out this week...also i think i may have a few other people coming out to the meet with me. May not know until closer that day.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I got all parts on order including a new fork. That said I took the bike out in it's current state and was only able to get down 30 minutes of bs neighborhood street riding before the left crank arm fell off and my rear tire popped for like the 100th time. I need to pick up some more durable tires...anyone have any recommendations? The last thing I feel like dealing with is having to change a tube on the trail...

It doesn't look like I'm going to be able to get off of work to do the full Thursday to Sunday trip. That said as of now I'm planning on coming up after work on Friday, riding Saturday and coming home sunday. That is my plan as of now


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The only tires I like at KT are Weir Wolfs and Nevegals. I think I like the Weir Wolfs better. The Weir Wolfs hook up awesome right up to the point where they break traction. The Nevegals have a little more of a Grey area but they start losing traction earlier. I think that my ideal setup would be a 2.5 weir wolf front and a 2.3 rear of either. Ive run matched sets of both but Ive never tried mixed set but I think I will next time I need tires. 
What type of flat did you have? Pinch flat or was it through the tube? You could just be running to low pressure but if you are having repeat problems what comes to mind is your rim strip is out of place and a spoke is popping your tire. 

What did you get for a fork?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was thinking that maybe there is a spoke poking through also... I'll have to check when I get home from work tonigh. I'm not 100% sure of the cause on this specific flat, just jumping to conclusions but i've had severe bad luck with these tire on. every ride I go on I get a flat. I'm running IRC Mythos tires right now, but when I had on a different set last round I never got a flat.

I went with a RS Recon 335 Soloair to handle my large bodied self much more effectively. Found one on Ebay for like $225 with an uncut steerer so I jumped at it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Ordered.......


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats just a silly idea. Whats that thing weigh? I would rather go the other way myself and get one of the new 180mm Fox forks. I think tonight will be my first run of the season on J-bar. Thats like DH-lite.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

1.8lbs  

/10 char


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll take my 5.6" of suspension for the pound and a half it costs me. 
But I have seen someone do some crazy things on a rigid bike on DH trails before.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

For me it's a 4lbs drop off the fork and combined with a seat replacement will bring my bike down to a respectable weight (around 23lbs) In all likelihood it will end up on a single speed 9er in the future and be replaced by an R7.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

All Ive done to my bike so far is add weight. first a Joplin L seatpost when it was on chainlove then a Joplin 4 R for an extra inch and handlebar remote. That just went on before saturdays ride. 
Anyone want a Joplin L before it goes on ebay? 31.6 seatpost.

I think my next trick will be putting my 2.3 nevegal from the front onto the back and getting a 2.5 weirwolf for the front. I ate it saturday because I ran out of traction in the front.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I ate it saturday because I ran out of *skillz* in the front.


Fixed... :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> Fixed... :laugh:


Not so much then but, last night, that was a lack of Skillz crash. I slid about half way down a nice little hill. By nice little hill I mean ridiculously steep tree covered hill. Only stopped when I managed to get my feet oriented where I could dig them in. Buddy that was with me really expected me to wind up like a game of plinko between the trees all the way down. 
Also found an epic log ride for anyone willing to try it. I'll get pics the next time I go. I didnt have the camera this time.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i need to start riding or you guys are going to whoop me on the trails. i've been spending all of my free time rock climbing and the bike hasnt been getting much love lately.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I finally got a tracking # on that new bike. Apparently saying on E-bay that you will ship within 2 days actually means you will ship it a week after getting payment. I wont see it till next Tues


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> YouTube - Follow Me - Anthill Films - OFFICIAL 2010 MTB Trailer


i would like to point out that this movie is NOT available via torrent for illegal download. Its NOT an amazingly shot film and its NOT very pleasurable to watch. also, its soundtrack is NOT very good.

I would definitely NOT recommend getting a hold of this movie.















*remove the NOT


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for telling me how not awesome the film is. Now Im not going to waste my time watching it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Awesome. Thanks for telling me how not awesome the film is. Now Im not going to waste my time watching it.


No problem! glad i could NOT help. I'm NOT wasting time at work watching it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

WTF? I came here because the forum sent me an email that Cifex had posted something new. I get here and it's TJ. I think Carmen is running the Forum e-mailer now.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Or I realized my post didn't make sense and deleted it immediately after posting.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Too many safety meetings?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

PricePoint has sapped my wallet and fried my brain.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You will have that from time to time. Have you thought about the chainlove browser alerts. That might help solve your pricepoint issue.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my issue with chainlove is the stuff that comes up is too cheap...so i buy more than one...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I ordered those Fox Ambush sneakers in black this morning.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Another Cool Vid


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I ordered 2 pairs of the CB pedals yesterday. But they are actually both for guys I ride with. They are both thinking of making the clipless switch and if they dont want them They cost the same as the rebuild kit does for when my pedals bearings go.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i have a pair of Smarty's sitting at the house, not sure what i'm going to do with them.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Id put them on your bike.  That way I can try out a 29er while youre here.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i agree with Rob...the bike is a good place to start.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Logride

Also found this when I was up on sunday. It was right after my wreck so I havent put in an attempt on it yet. Someone will have to do it during the meet.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Logride


Nice! the one zack, dan, andy and i were playing on a few weeks back has nothing on that one.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Its pretty big. I just saw it going by though. It was getting dark so we were headed to the car pretty quick. It is real close to the parking though so I might go scope it out better today if we get back in time.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That log looks awesome! I reserve the right to talk big and back out at the last minute.

Carmen, why are you photographing bait?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice Disclaimer. Well I just barely ordered myself a pair of Kyle Strait Knee pads thanks to the amount of skin Ive left on the trail the last couple rides. I should have gotten them earlier seeing how bad I messed up my knee and the snowboard meet 2 years ago.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats one nice ride


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok fork came in the mail yesterday... hid that shit from the woman immediately!!! The benefits of purchasing a similarly colored black fork ;-) Still waiting on the drive train pieces to come in so I can get this bike back on the trail for a couple of warm up rides. I'm still planning on making the drive for this meet but probably will only be able to ride on Saturday since my boss vetoed the Thurs/Fri days off with the short notice.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

We should be able to get in a few hours of riding Sunday easily. Get out on the trail 8ish ride 3/4 hours and head home.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I will try to ride all day sunday. And I might put in some miles thursday PM too


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

What's the drive time from LI to the campsite? I haven't even looked up where it is yet lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Google Maps

That is the campground.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Little over 6 hours drive time. Probably closer to 7 with stops.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Id put them on your bike.  That way I can try out a 29er while youre here.





T.J. said:


> i agree with Rob...the bike is a good place to start.


i allready have clipless pedals...i bought these before i knew i was going to be buying a pair of shoes with pedals allready setup.

btw rob....my 29er is too big for you lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> btw rob....my 29er is too big for you lol


But you're only a foot taller than me


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd like to steal your front wheel and try my bike out as a Rigid 69er


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> I'd like to steal your front wheel and try my bike out as a Rigid 69er


Im sure he wouldnt mind a ride as a 96er. you can swap


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

DAMN! This is 9 hours away from me!

Holy crap, now I'm re-thinking this idea :\


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Havnt you made this drive a few times already? Did you forget how long it took the last times


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Now who is talking like a tights wearing roadie!? :laugh:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> I'd like to steal your front wheel and try my bike out as a Rigid 69er





Mysticfalcon said:


> Im sure he wouldnt mind a ride as a 96er. you can swap


what are you girls talking about...leave my wheels alone!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

This discussion doesn't concern you. Don't question your betters.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Havnt you made this drive a few times already? Did you forget how long it took the last times


Dude, Jay Peak is only 7 hours...



cifex said:


> Now who is talking like a tights wearing roadie!? :laugh:


:laugh:

I went to fix my brake pads from the mishap two weeks ago; they came out like the attached pic...

:laugh: well, at least I got good use outta them! and no, I'm not replacing the rotors at the same time. fugg it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Remember when you stopped at my work? Its 30 min from there to Kingdom trails. And I can get from Jay to KT in a lot less than 2 hours.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Your caliper must have been crooked, no? I've haven't changed pads on the discs yet. Are they toe'd in as well?

I'm riding with some guys from the local MTB organization today. Judging by the times these maniacs post I'm expecting to be dropped with ease in under 5 minutes. Figure I'll see how long I can hang. A spirited lap for me at this place would be under 30 min. It's about 5 miles with a lot of loose and up and down. These guys are sub 24.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well that will give you a taste of what you will do to everyone else when you come up here Mr. I ride all the time on my super lite rigid bike.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Kris, take off the skirt you fucking pussy.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

T.J. said:


> Hey Kris, take off the skirt you fucking pussy.



Funny thing about that. Last night we saw a couple girls that followed us down Kitchel that were ridding wearing Skirts.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Funny thing about that. Last night we saw a couple girls that followed us down Kitchel that were ridding wearing Skirts.


ummm, why were you following them instead?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> ummm, why were you following them instead?


Poor planning


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Slinky said:


> ummm, why were you following them instead?





Mysticfalcon said:


> Poor planning


Assuming that Jenn was with you i would say good planning. you may have 2 black eyes otherwise. :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Nope it was a Jenn free experience. Bringing her with me would result in a 2.5 mile post-work ride. Yesterday was probably between 12 and 15


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Rob, you ever been to this? Vermont Mountain Bike Festival - Waterbury, VT


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Never been but I did go to the waterbury trails once a long long while ago. Ive thought about going but I think I would rather just go ride those trails sometime without there being a million other people there. But if you are thinking about going let me know. Its not too much over an hour from my place so I would have to make the trip over there too.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Well that was a royal ass whooping. Spent all my energy trying to hang on for the first 9 minutes and ended up getting dropped and coming out 2 minutes slower than my last time. :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well Im kinda glad that I have never really taken the time to time anything. Dont usually even check the distance. I know things around here well enough that I can usually make a pretty good approximation of the distance though.

Oh and TJ made a good call on follow me


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well guys no speeding when you get to VT. Just got word from the state police that they are now required to pull over and give tickets for 5mph over the limit. At least they let us know since we have an awful lot of guys driving around all day long.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

lol....VT tickets dont go on NY licenses...no worries here...getting arrested for riding a stand up past a VT sheriff though, thats a whole other story

and anyways who the hell wants to drive 50mph all over a state....they need to get some real speed limits!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol I got nabbed in some super small town in VT on my way to Killington a couple of years ago for speeding. It was one of those complete scam, small town, we pay our bills on screwing out of towners driving through situations. The speed limit on the road was 55 and I had just finished passing someone so I was probably going like 65 and the speed limit changed to like 30 right after I passed the guy so I got a crazy expensive 30+ MPH over the limit ticket. Yes I got no points but paying an extra $300 was not something I was happy about.

On a different note all the parts are in, should have the bike up and running by the end of the weekend if all goes well. Still thinking about swapping out the brakes for something better though because I keep envisioning myself trying to keep up on the ride to a downhill section and the bike just deciding it doesn't want to stop


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I just got a photo of my car in the mail from Maryland. Apparently I got nabbed by a camera speed trap on Schaeffer Rd while I was rushing to meet up with TJ, Dan, and Andy a few weeks ago. Ticket is only $40 for 14 mph over though, so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ouch! i didnt realize there were cameras in that area. sorry duder.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

They probably only go off for out of state plates! :dunno:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

2 weeks from right now we will all be very exhausted.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> On a different note all the parts are in, should have the bike up and running by the end of the weekend if all goes well. Still thinking about swapping out the brakes for something better though because I keep envisioning myself trying to keep up on the ride to a downhill section and the bike just deciding it doesn't want to stop


I'm not one to discourage upgrading but it's a pretty slim chance both brakes will fail at the same time. Why not ride em and get your money worth?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I just added a few pics of that log ride to my facebook for anyone interested. Feel free to use that Disclaimer Zach


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I did a couple shuttle runs from the top of Burke yesterday. Things get pretty Challenging on the downhill trail. A few more spots that I had to walk down than I would care to admit but it was a very good time. The shuttle will drop us off for Some of the half way up the mountain trails though so I think we should maybe spend saturday getting in a couple runs of those. Awesome flow, just the right amount of Tech to make things interesting and very very little pedaling for the amount of distance.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Did 3 more mid mountain shuttle runs today. That thing is awesome. I probably got close to 30 miles today. However only taking tue and thur off since last thursday I am pretty spent now. I'll have some Helmet cam videos up later when I get ambitious enough to actually do stuff again.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Seriously; still pretty stoked for this trip.

My entire drive system needs replacing now though... that "problem" dérailleur is now a full-out POS, and i broke my chain on the last ride out, cuz my cassette is pretty floppy.

Scored a New derailleur and new chain for $110 off PricePoint, but now i gotta find a cassette. And people are telling me to get new shifters and cables while I'm at it, ugh. Need moar research!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I don't even know when the last time I rode was it was probably three weeks ago. Like TJ I have been climbing and the past four days I've been paddling down a river and camping.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Bet ya the corn we have at are place is 10 times better than that
"Go Iowa!" *even though it blows*


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Seriously; still pretty stoked for this trip.
> 
> My entire drive system needs replacing now though... that "problem" dérailleur is now a full-out POS, and i broke my chain on the last ride out, cuz my cassette is pretty floppy.
> 
> Scored a New derailleur and new chain for $110 off PricePoint, but now i gotta find a cassette. And people are telling me to get new shifters and cables while I'm at it, ugh. Need moar research!


Well I have an XT front shifter if you want it. It got very little use before I pulled it. If my Jump-stop gets here before the meet then the front Derailleur will be available too.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well I have an XT front shifter if you want it. It got very little use before I pulled it. If my Jump-stop gets here before the meet then the front Derailleur will be available too.


i'm thinking about taking off the big ring and just going to a 2 speed front..more ground clearance and i havent used the outer ring but maybe 2 times on the road. I could also put a bash guard on instead.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh look, a bunch of potential 1x9 converts! :thumbsup: Why not drop that pussy granny gear as well Andy!? :cheeky4: 

Seriously though.....then you can toss the front shifter, deraillier, and cabling.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is some footage of Sunday morning. Its on Vimeo just special for the Spring with the santa hat.
Video

Ive been 1X9 for a few weeks. If I need the Granny then its time to walk a little anyway. It saves the pedaling muscles for fun stuff.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well I have an XT front shifter if you want it. It got very little use before I pulled it. If my Jump-stop gets here before the meet then the front Derailleur will be available too.


Bring it anyway, cuz I could use a spare 

I was gonna get rid of my big-ring too, cuz the way my ratios are setup: 22-32-44 and 11-34T rear, I use the middle ring almost exclusively. My big ring put up with all sorts of abuse last season, and never bent enough to affect the middle ring... plus an FSA bash-guard was $50!  ... all the other ones were really heavy...

Near the end of the ride or on insane climbs, I'll use the granny gear, though. Sure, granny gear might be for "pussies" but spandex-wearing clipsters often don't think about the fact that lighter gearing also makes for less stress on your chain


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

If you want a bash go to your local bike shop and ask if they have any takeoffs. When I got mine I paid $15 for one that was a takeoff from someone who bought a bike with one and wanted the shop to put a big ring on it. 
The BBG ones are another good option that doesn't cost a lot.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Here is some footage of Sunday morning. Its on Vimeo just special for the Spring with the santa hat.
> Video
> 
> Ive been 1X9 for a few weeks. If I need the Granny then its time to walk a little anyway. It saves the pedaling muscles for fun stuff.


Nice trails!... you soooo couldda rode lower kitchel faster though, right? or was it too wet?

I felt like the speed you had in the upper section, you shouldda had in the lower section 

I'm working on a vid right now, but it's gonna take me a while to create it. I think videos turn out better on Vimeo than YouTube... thoughts?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

My speed was sapped buy a pretty bad OH $Hit moment the first time I went. I couldn't get my groove back after that. You can kinda see it when I was wearing the cam going over the 2nd jump and I look down and you see my front wheel bouncing back & forth. Id actually landed tweaked pretty bad but the video doesn't show it very well.

I Do like Vimeo's quality better but I like the way anytime I make a video with my Mac it automatically gets added to my youtube account.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Good video, Rob. I can't wait to ride real 'dirt'. :laugh: We've got sand, dirty sand, rocky dirty sand, rocky sand and hard packed rooty dirty sand. 

Having the CF fork installed today and I've got a single speed conversion kit in the mail with a new saddle. I'm gunna ride SS for a couple weeks and then switch back to 1x9 for the meet.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

we are getting close. whats the plan for food, beer, cocaine, hookers etc? i have a small grill and charcoal i can bring if you guys want. figure we could fire up some dogs and burgers.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Oh look, a bunch of potential 1x9 converts! :thumbsup: Why not drop that pussy granny gear as well Andy!? :cheeky4:
> 
> Seriously though.....then you can toss the front shifter, deraillier, and cabling.





Mysticfalcon said:


> Here is some footage of Sunday morning. Its on Vimeo just special for the Spring with the santa hat.
> Video
> 
> Ive been 1X9 for a few weeks. If I need the Granny then its time to walk a little anyway. It saves the pedaling muscles for fun stuff.





cifex said:


> Good video, Rob. I can't wait to ride real 'dirt'. :laugh: We've got sand, dirty sand, rocky dirty sand, rocky sand and hard packed rooty dirty sand.
> 
> Having the CF fork installed today and I've got a single speed conversion kit in the mail with a new saddle. I'm gunna ride SS for a couple weeks and then switch back to 1x9 for the meet.


for about the 10 miles i rode yesterday my shifting was all done with the rear...i never took it out of the middle ring on the front...i could go into low gear and make it up most hills until i started to spin and would have to walk anyways...I my try it and see what happens...what do i need to do to get rid of the other to rings and derailer?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> we are getting close. whats the plan for food, beer, cocaine, hookers etc? i have a small grill and charcoal i can bring if you guys want. figure we could fire up some dogs and burgers.


If i had a stand for my magma kettle grill i'd bring that, but i only have the rail mount for the boat. i need to order up my truck tent soon!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well big lunches are usually a bad idea if you want to ride in the afternoon. I'll probably just have a Cliff bar for lunch. Dinner we need to hit the Pub outback one night. I think the only non bikers I ever see in that place are the college girls they get to bartend. I dont think the camp sites have grills but they do have fire pits. My grill wont fit in the toaster though. 

Also when are people planning on showing up on thursday? I'll probably head over right after work. 
Does everyone have a tent? I have a little 1 person I could bring but Ive also got a bigger one if other people need some space.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> what do i need to do to get rid of the other to rings and derailer?


 Depends on what kind you have. My bike came with an ultracheap crankset so I just replaced the whole crankset/bottom bracket. On the more expensive cranksets, the rings are frequently removable. If thats the case, you can throw a bash on instead of the big ring and just take off the granny. Replace the derailleur with a $10 JumpStop and toss the shift linkage.

$10 JumpStop + $25 Bash


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Bringing a grill sounds like a good idea. Cooking burgers and Crab....I mean hot dogs.... will work for dinner. Maybe even pick up some steak or something. I'll probably pick up cold cuts and such to throw a sandwich or two together for lunch. I'm guessing we won't always be close enough to eat at camp.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Guys I may be out on this one unless my back magically heals 100% in time. I've been dealing with 2 herniated discs in my lower back since the end of January and while they've been under control recently, I must have done something during our drunken memorial day weekend "touch" football game on the beach Sunday. I woke up yesterday and couldn't freaking move and today at the office has been a nightmare. Thank god for Flexaril and Percoset as that is the only reason I am able to put up with the pain I'm in right now. How I'm going to work today I don't know but I guess that's another problem. 

Freaking figures too... I just dropped a bunch of $ to get the bike into proper trail riding shape and I throw my back out 2 weeks before this trip. WTF!!!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow they even gave you the same stuff I got when I threw my back out this time last year. At least you weren't unloading a cooler from the truck when you did it. I was back to tip top shape in 2 weeks then. 
If you dont make it and still want to ride up here I can always show you around later in the summer if you want.

Get well soon


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, the percoset and flexaril are on top of the 2 epidural shots I got directly into my back at the end of March that are supposed to help me deal with the pain. So I can only imagine how much pain I'd actually be in if I didn't have those shots... I am definitely down for that if I can't make it for this trip and the offer is very much appreciated. I'm so bummed out about this whole deal right now. Beyond this I've been worried in general about how it's going to affect my snowboarding for next season and the future because it ended my season last year just as I was getting started in January and that was before I re-injured myself.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah the food situation has me curious, too.

Rob; is there a local source for Ice? I'll bring a big cooler to keep stuff cold... like beer 

And if anyone has a tiny grill, bring it along. I'm gonna bring burgers and buns for dinner, perhaps some cereal for breakfast, and still tryina figure out lunch

:\

ps; and sorry to hear about your situation lis.. I can relate, as I dislocated my shoulder, one week before the East COast meet (which had epic snow conditions)... sucks, but focus now on healing up good and proper so it doesn't become a recurring injury. get well soon, bro.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yup. right at the trail head there is a mini mart with Ice, beer and other basics. Grocery store is about 10-15 min drive from the campground.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Also when are people planning on showing up on thursday? I'll probably head over right after work.


Depends on what goes down at work that day. I'd like to head out of work at lunch time and avoid the traffic. If so, I'd get up there in time for a nice twilight ride. If not, it'll be more like 11.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the maryland crew is leaving after work on thursday so we will be arriving early friday morning.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

So epic 30 mile ride starting at 7AM friday


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> So epic 30 mile ride starting at 7AM friday


maybe 8 or 9...but yup.:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I assume there are showers at this campground?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

when you assume you make an ass out of U and Me

they are the super awesome put in a quarter kind of shower


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Never mind, I see it on the map

EDIT:.lol...a quarter for how long? hot water?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the quarter is just for use of the hot. cold showers are free. 
I think a lot of you already have my cell # from the winter meet but I know I have service at the campground if anyone gets lost.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Good thinking, Carmen.

Anyone going to bring FRS radios?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont have radios but ATT Cell service is pretty good other than inside the Pub.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i lost my radio some where in the dip lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

That's just a sign that you need to step it up and do Big Jay next year


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Ahh, good times, hah


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

What's driving around the campground(s) like? realtively smooth gravel roads, or 4" deep ruts (tyre grooves)?

Last night, I noticed that i've got some pretty brutal camber wear, and looks like I should probably replace my tyres before driving 1800+ kms back and fourth to VT.

It'll be a mission, but my entire life is a mission, these days, lol.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You will be fine in your car. The roads in Burke are no worse than those around Jay.
Driving a car with no ground clearance on rutted roads is easy anyway. Just ride the tires on the peaks of them.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

its ok, i'll have my winch to pull any of you out lol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

CF fork installed. Hellllllllloooooo wheelie machine! Can't wait to try her out today!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

whats everyone going to bring for a tent? i'm thinking i'm going to pick one of these up
BRAND NEW 5 Person Square Dome SUV Camping Tent - eBay (item 320539671896 end time Jun-03-10 19:28:04 PDT)


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

SICK!

That tent is nucking futs. I just have a lil' 2-person tent. Still gotta get a sleeping bag, tho.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

So I'm thinking about getting back into riding a bike. I've got a lot of trails near my house. I went out and rode a bunch of bikes this past weekend. I really liked the Scott Spark 60. It's on sale for a great price right now. Anyone have any opinions on this bike? Let me know.

Hope you all have a great MTB meet!

Mike


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Slinky said:


> whats everyone going to bring for a tent? i'm thinking i'm going to pick one of these up


this is me, tho i will prolly just sleep in my bivy the first night since we will be rolling in so late.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Stoke lvl....








(sorry for the crappy phone pic)

Rising....


Also got this msg from PricePoint saying MY bike partz IZ ON TEH WAY!!! 

That is all. I will bring a 2-4 of beer, and that cooler packed with some meats and condimentz. Is anyone bringing eggs and/or a way to cook them?

p.s. TJ, you can crash in my tent, as long as you put out on the first night... I should be there by 6ish...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kri$han said:


> p.s. TJ, you can crash in my tent, as long as you put out on the first night... I should be there by 6ish...


you wanna be the big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

you two stay away from my tent!

ok this is bad..now trying to uprade my fork to a Rock Shox Tora....
headed to the shop tonight to look at upgrading my tires to either Kenda Nevegals or Panaracer Rampages and probably a Truvativ Firex crank with bash guard


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Slinky said:


> you two stay away from my tent!
> 
> ok this is bad..now trying to uprade my fork to a Rock Shox Tora....
> headed to the shop tonight to look at upgrading my tires to either Kenda Nevegals or Panaracer Rampages and probably a Truvativ Firex crank with bash guard


didnt you just buy this bike? its way too early for upgrades!:laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

he lasted longer than I did before getting the adjustable seatpost


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> didnt you just buy this bike? its way too early for upgrades!:laugh:


i've bought stuff and had upgrades for it before i've even gotten it. 
and like i was telling rob on FB..i can put my 29er fork on the front of my 26" Trek, get a 29" wheel and bam...69er lol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Well not to be an enabler but.......ghetto tubeless, short cage derailleur, titanium bolts, carbon fiber carbon fiber carbon fiber........just some other ideas for ya! :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ive been giving him bad ideas all morning. He wont seem to listen to them till after he knows if the fork is done deal yet though.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm easily influenced....its a horrible flaw i have...like hey, want to do the dip, sure...hey, want to try tuckermans...sure....hey buy this..ok, buy that ok..
your all like little voices in my head that wont leave me alone! 
LOL


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

But the dip, Tuckermans, a new fork, and a new crank are all good ideas.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I forgot about the adjustable seat post! My buddy has one that the thumb switch almost immediately broke on him during his first use. I think he's gonna upgrade to another one, so his might be up for grabs, cheap... I might get it, but I still have to re-do my entire drive system....

eeek it's gonna be hell figuring it out for the first time :\

Also, TJ: I want Big Spoon


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

hmmm tora is on its way....now what?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Crank time... I picked up an LX crank on Jenson for like $90...hollow tech II with BB. If it's still there definitely worth the investment


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> Crank time... I picked up an LX crank on Jenson for like $90...hollow tech II with BB. If it's still there definitely worth the investment


i should have a Truvativ Firex waiting for me at the shop with a bash guard allready on it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> hmmm tora is on its way....now what?


How About This


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Shit I might have to buy that! I have been thinking about picking up a FS frame and just porting my parts over at some point in the near future because I figure this back issue is going to be a life long thing so any help I can get to not be fucked up after a ride would be great. Seems like FS is the way for me to go.

Slinky after looking at the part specs for your bike I'd say the only other thing you could upgrade in the short-term beyond the fork and cranks might be the wheel set and maybe the seat which is of course preference.

I'm freaking dying that I can't make this trip now but the amount of pain I've been in the last few days along with the narcotic haze I've been falling into the second I leave work has me realizing it's definitely not the best idea.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> Shit I might have to buy that! I have been thinking about picking up a FS frame and just porting my parts over at some point in the near future because I figure this back issue is going to be a life long thing so any help I can get to not be fucked up after a ride would be great. Seems like FS is the way for me to go.
> 
> Slinky after looking at the part specs for your bike I'd say the only other thing you could upgrade in the short-term beyond the fork and cranks might be the wheel set and maybe the seat which is of course preference.
> 
> I'm freaking dying that I can't make this trip now but the amount of pain I've been in the last few days along with the narcotic haze I've been falling into the second I leave work has me realizing it's definitely not the best idea.



i've been eyeing a set of wheels that keep popping up on Chainlove lol
seat isnt too bad, pretty comfy...but may be a future upgrade...

like rob said before...i dont live to far from kingdom also...if you wanted to come up for a weekend i could try and meet you guys over there for a ride in the future. something tells me once i go there for the first time i'm going to want to go back a lot more!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> something tells me once i go there for the first time i'm going to want to go back a lot more!


I used to ride with a guy that drove up for the weekend from Manchester NH 3 weeks a month.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> How About This


go to hell! thank you


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I used to ride with a guy that drove up for the weekend from Manchester NH 3 weeks a month.


if i didnt have my business it would be more doable...once i get a few projects done i'm not taking on much more, just keep up with the mowing and should have some free time.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Assuming my back heals up enough before the end of the season I really may take you guys up on that. I was reading the trail reviews on MTBR.com and every person who rides there says its the best they've ridden so that definitely says something.

Seats are subjective... I own like 5 different saddles and I seriously don't think I actually like any of them!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

my padded shorts make my seat feel better lol


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, mine do too but I'm just a bitch and have to find something to complain about when my riding is sub-par so it usually falls on my seat since it's relatively inexepensive to replace!

I noticed you were thinking about the Nevegals, I just picked them up for the bike. Of course I haven't ridden them yet so I can't give you a hands on review but all the techs in my LBS ride them and swear by them so that has to be good for something!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks..i have a lot of stuff to do by then lol

btw..who's bringing tools and a bike stand to work on....may have to fit parts when i get there haha


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm sure between the lot of us, you'll have about everything you'd find in a poorly equipped shop.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ive got a bike stand and I was going to bring some tools. Just basics though.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm thinking i'll have everything mounted...dialing in the fork may be the only thing i need to do...anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

What needs to be dialed in? is it Air or coil? I do have a shock pump. Im terrible at suspension tuning. Mine needs some but I have no ability to figure it out


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

If you do pick up Navegal's, make sure you get a set suited to your kind of riding, and get the 2010's.

I've got a set that are from last year (or the year before?), which were brand new when I bought them, but are not currently impressing me. I miss my Panaracer's.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I did some playing with my neveglas at lower speed and different pressures and I think that the thing that bothers me is the transition knobs between the center knobs and the side knobs. They seem to sketch out mid corner. It seems like making the transition unweights the center knobs so that there is a little loss of traction before you get to full lean. If you pass that point they hook right up but the issue is getting past the little uncomfortable area. I almost want to shave down about half the height of my transition knobs to make it easier to get to the side knobs.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I love my PanaRacers!

Fire XC Pro UST version ordered. Going ghetto!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

ok, nevegals are on....crank goes on tonight and Tora is on its way. Going for a ride tonight and probably sunday. My LBS is setting up rides every tuesday night at our local trail system and his privately owned mountain bike park. He even is sponsoring a bike team for Plattsburgh State College...this guy is really digging in!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool beans. I'm going for a ride tonight too. Bringing the jumper to give it a shot on Kitchel. Ive got to figure out how to ride without any suspension now. I probably should try not to case any of the jumps on that.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

who's going lighter...i'm up to almost 32lbs lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

It depends on what you are doing with it. My new bike is a lot lighter than my last one. Its also not meant for some of the gnarly descents like my last one was either. A lot of the new stuff is lighter and stronger than the old stuff. Downhill bikes are still heavy tanks but that bike of yours I would probably break in half trying to ride some of the DH stuff. I dont think John Hammond would be an expert on Bikes. His field is more like feeding people to Raptors.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> ... Is weight such a bad thing?


 YES!



mpdsnowman said:


> But are these lighter parts and bikes better for the environment you ride??


 YES! Those Next bikes actually come with a sticker that says "Not for off-road use". They usually do fine on single track though. A friend of mine refuses to spend money on a quality bike and he gets through alright, though certainly with higher than average mechanical stops and a lot of extra effort on the climbs. Just don't try to huck off anything. 



mpdsnowman said:


> Doesnt a tank work better than a paper airplane in certain situations???


 A tank can't fit on singletrack. Your argument is invalid! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

This ain't such a bad idea, im way too lazy to look through all 64 pages, so can someone pm or post on here the exact date it starts, if that's already figured out


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Carm, with regards to weight and bikes breaking etc, the thing with weight has more to do with how much easier it is to get the bike to handle tight technical sections on an XC trail. For DH the bikes are still super heavy long travel full suspenstion rigs that are made to bomb down runs with as much rekless abandon as possible. For XC when you have to navigate tight switchbacks on rocky, sandy uphill climbs the lighter and more nimble a bike is the better. If you're a big dude like myself it's not recommmended to go for the super light parts because they generally can't take the abuse. Race level components are not necessarilly made to be durable, they're made to be light and accurate for the time they last. I tend to go more middle of the road so I get the durabilty with a bit more of the lightness to balance things out. A true dirt jumper bike is basically a big BMX bike and those too are generally heavy but made to take a severe beating. It all depends on the type of riding you do and what type of bike you have.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

-Matthew- said:


> This ain't such a bad idea, im way too lazy to look through all 64 pages, so can someone pm or post on here the exact date it starts, if that's already figured out


You won't have to read very far. The info is all in the first post. :laugh: It's next week dude.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Ohh sweet, I'm pretty sure me and some buddies are coming up here


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

From Iowa?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well I put in lucky 13 miles last night. Not sure If I'll be back out again before the meet but I think I have all our routes planned out. 
I also took that new Dirt Jumper down Kitchel and I learned quickly that pedaling a single speed bike without a usable seat up a hill is stupid and ridding a bike with no suspension over roots is tricky. Once I got to the nice part of the trail I was to beat to push it. I left the ground a little bit a couple times a little bit. I definately need some practice if Im going to be useful at all on that bike. And it could really use a front brake and a disc in the rear. I hate the on/off of the rim brakes. They might as well just be hooked to a toggle switch.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I really like riding full rigid. It definitely takes an effort to loosen up the grip so you're not taking such a beating with the roots and logs. So far I've done 4 laps with it at Stillwell which is the roughest trail we have. Roots, logs, sand, sand, and a few 2 foot drops. Slightly slower downhill but climbing is much faster. The only place I'm having trouble without the suspension is actually getting onto a log ride I could normally do. I popped on a monocog and tensioner last night so I'm taking it for a quick 13mile spin as a 22.5lbs SS in a bit.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

SS kicks ass!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

bike is getting ready for the trip...
Race Face Evolve AM stem and Evolve XC Low Rise bars. 
Also clamp on grips...
Truvative FireX GXP crank...
Joplin Seat post...
Kenda Nevegals...

i think i'm just about ready..Rock Shox Tora SL air will be here this week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

cifex said:


> From Iowa?


Yessir

/10 characters


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

4 more days of work. Time to start praying for nice weather. It did some serious raining here yesterday so I hoppe things get good and dry by friday AM.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Slinky.

That bike is gonna tear ass on this trip, well done!

My 40lb Kona is STILL awaiting parts from PricePoint to arrive. New cassette, derailleur, and chain to be put on, sometime this week. ANyone have any tips for me for this install? Will it be possible to install and configure in one night?

I gotta do my packing tonight, fix the bike tomorrow night, and get the tyres installed on my car Wednesday night (will take all night, cuz I gotta drive to Buffalo after work to get it done :\)

its gonna be a crazy few days.... and my buddies are all going to Whistler in two weeks. Damn I wish I could join 'em


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

It should only take a couple hours to get everything done to the bike. Biggest tip I have for you is to make sure that you bottom out the adjuster on the shifter before putting on the new derailleur. If you dont you might not have enough adjustment left when you put it on after a couple rides and everything settles in. 
Did you find a better way to get there yet that doesnt take a retarded amount of time?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Google Maps
> 
> That is the campground.


So I can use this to map my directions, amirite?

What road is the camp site accessible from? Pinkham Rd, Mountain Rd, or Toll Rd?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> It should only take a couple hours to get everything done to the bike. Biggest tip I have for you is to make sure that you bottom out the adjuster on the shifter before putting on the new derailleur. If you dont you might not have enough adjustment left when you put it on after a couple rides and everything settles in.
> Did you find a better way to get there yet that doesnt take a retarded amount of time?


nah not yet... and by adjustment, do you mean with the limit travel of the derailleur? I was planning on just having it somewhere in the middle before I begin tuning.

So which way should I "bottom" it out? Like make BOTH of the travel adjustments maximized?... makes sense.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you have the lockring adapter to remove the cassette?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> So I can use this to map my directions, amirite?
> 
> What road is the camp site accessible from? Pinkham Rd, Mountain Rd, or Toll Rd?


you pretty close to the 401? I'd take the 401 to Cornwall, cross into the US there and then come across RT11 then from there...i'm trying to figure out the route...

Rob, RT58...why wont google let me take it? i'd pick it up in montgomery center...is it a bad road? its closed winters but should be open by now. Should cut about half an hour off my trip.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> nah not yet... and by adjustment, do you mean with the limit travel of the derailleur? I was planning on just having it somewhere in the middle before I begin tuning.
> 
> So which way should I "bottom" it out? Like make BOTH of the travel adjustments maximized?... makes sense.


Im talking about the cable adjuster on the shifter. I always bottom it out in because cables stretch but they never really get shorter. Do the limit screws for the deralleur before you attach the cable. Limit screws are tricky just try to get them lined up eye with the gears. Then attach the cable with the shifter on the smallest gear with no slack on it. Then turn the adjuster on the shifter half a turn out and you will probably be right on. 

The campground is on the mountain road which becomes the toll road at the campground. Google maps isnt real accurate on the roads. if you look at their map you see the toll road break off the mountain road and then then disappear. Where it looks like the mountain road meets back up with it is where the campground is. Once you turn up the road just follow the signs and you will find it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

-Matthew- said:


> Hey all, as you can see i'm matthew, lives in iowa, only about four months of season here
> 16 years of age, snowboarded since i was 9,


Hate to kill your stoke Matt...I did not know you were 16. Having minors without guardianship at a campsite with a bunch of twenty/thirty-somethings and one old fart creates an awkward liability situation. Throw alcohol in the mix and its just not a situation we can be in for those of us concerned about our careers, reputations, mortgages, etc, etc, etc. Hope you and your friends get some good riding in this summer.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> you pretty close to the 401? I'd take the 401 to Cornwall, cross into the US there and then come across RT11 then from there...i'm trying to figure out the route...
> 
> Rob, RT58...why wont google let me take it? i'd pick it up in montgomery center...is it a bad road? its closed winters but should be open by now. Should cut about half an hour off my trip.


That's the road I almost got stuck on trying to go around 242 when they shut the road down on the way back to the house. It's a dirt road that turns into a fire road.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> you pretty close to the 401? I'd take the 401 to Cornwall, cross into the US there and then come across RT11 then from there...i'm trying to figure out the route...
> 
> Rob, RT58...why wont google let me take it? i'd pick it up in montgomery center...is it a bad road? its closed winters but should be open by now. Should cut about half an hour off my trip.


When I searched for Krishan Google maps shows going through montreal. I think that is how he came in the winter and it is probably the fastest route because its all highway. 

Ive never driven rt 58 so I cant help you there.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

....coming to KT monocog style. I'll bring the derailleur just in case but don't think I'll need it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Any of you guys have a baby pancake compressor you wouldn't mind bringing?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Any of you guys have a baby pancake compressor you wouldn't mind bringing?


is there power at the site for it?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Hate to kill your stoke Matt...I did not know you were 16. Having minors without guardianship at a campsite with a bunch of twenty/thirty-somethings and one old fart creates an awkward liability situation. Throw alcohol in the mix and its just not a situation we can be in for those of us concerned about our careers, reputations, mortgages, etc, etc, etc. Hope you and your friends get some good riding in this summer.


very good point....


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't think of that. Probably not.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Slinky said:


> you pretty close to the 401? I'd take the 401 to Cornwall, cross into the US there and then come across RT11 then from there...i'm trying to figure out the route...
> 
> Rob, RT58...why wont google let me take it? i'd pick it up in montgomery center...is it a bad road? its closed winters but should be open by now. Should cut about half an hour off my trip.


Ohhh man, if I was riding my motorcycle, this is EXACTLY how I'd do it. US RT11 looks amazing! And it only adds about 20 minutes to my route.

Not bad, but since I'm just gonna be in the lowered sports car, I'll stick to nicely paved, mostly flat highways 

Zach: yeah grabbed a chain whip and a cassette tool.

Rob; now I gecha. Thanks. I gotta look up a tutorial on this, esp. when figuring out how long my chain should be. I looked up the limit adjustments using the derailleur's limit screws, and it's not that hard (I've done it on my current setup), but I'm mostly concerned with cable and chain tension.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a little tiny inverter for my car for 110v power but I doubt it will handle running a compressor. I think I might have a little air tank that I could fill before I go but Im not sure if its still around. I do have a decent floor pump I will bring.
You need it for Ghetto tubeless? I'll bring a ratchet strap and we can probably get it seated. Have you done it before? I didnt like it just because if you do get a flat out on the trail its a PITA and a mess to get a tube in there.

Krishan: Chain tension is 2 links over what you need with no deralleur on.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes sir, ghetto as soon as my tires arrive.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Rob i'll bring my portable tank.. I think i can put like 120 psi in it. 

Krishan, Rt11 is a great two lane road..its the main road between plattsburgh and Watertown. Only thing is there can be some nasty speed traps...it technically should be widened and made a 4 lane highway..but the state doesnt want to foot the bill on that...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool man, thanks!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I have a little tiny inverter for my car for 110v power but I doubt it will handle running a compressor. I think I might have a little air tank that I could fill before I go but Im not sure if its still around. I do have a decent floor pump I will bring.
> You need it for Ghetto tubeless? I'll bring a ratchet strap and we can probably get it seated. Have you done it before? I didnt like it just because if you do get a flat out on the trail its a PITA and a mess to get a tube in there.
> 
> Krishan: Chain tension is 2 links over what you need with no deralleur on.


Yes, this is applicable for full suspension bikes, right? 

I just watched a vid describing this, but dude said to *bottom out the rear suspension* by removing the coil spring from the shock!  ... ahhh I really wanna avoid doing that, if possible.

Aside from that, he said to run the chain along the two biggest sprockets (outermost on the front, inner most on the rear), and NOT thread it through the derailleur. Then add two links.

I guess I'll try that, then compare it with my old chain's length. The old chain will be longer cuz it's stretched, so I'll probably count links, just to make sure. Sound correct? ish?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

get off my lawn you fuckers! and keep it down! quiet time in the campground is 9 pm!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

do you have a big ring? Did it originally have one? if you add one you can usually remove a lot of links. If you havent changed up counting will probably work but they usually leave a few more links than is really necessary. did you get a SRAM chain with the power link? If you did you can put it on and then just compress suspension and see if its still good. Other option is to just pull of the shock and move things to where it would be fully compressed and go from there. Or just bring it with you and we can figure it out there.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, i gotta big ring.

i never use it tho, but i will for this purpose.

im reading parktool's website now, which is giving me the what's up's when it comes to limit screw adjustments.

chain and derailleur is shimano...cassette is sram


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Are the three sites reserved under you cifex? or however many you reserved??


 Yes we have 3 sites, 2 tent and 1 lean to right in a cluster. each site can fit about 4 tents easily. Sent an email to see what if anything is needed, since I won't be the first one there.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

My grocery List: 

Let me apologize by saying that I'm mostly covering my own arse here, in an attempt to save $$. That being said tho, I'm open to sharing, since I'll have more ketchup than I can consume 

- 24 of Beer
- 1L Milk
- Vector Cereal
- Banana's
- Loaf of bread
- Ham sandwich meats
- Mozzarella cheese slices
- Burger buns (4-6)
- Burger patties (4-6)
- Condiments: Mustard, Ketchup, BBQ sauce
- Nature Valley bars
- 4L Jug of water


What's everyone else bringing?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I definately need to make sure and I pack some healthy items....i'm usually a junkfood eater lol.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

My Grocery List:

Cliff Bars, gatorade, beer.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Are there tables at each campsite? 

Damn, I'm hype for this trip.

aaaaaannnnd my bike parts aren't here yet :\ I might have to ride this trip with a semi-functioning derailleur, and a shortened chain


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Kris, are you 8 speed or 9?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

9-speed...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Are there tables at each campsite?
> 
> Damn, I'm hype for this trip.
> 
> aaaaaannnnd my bike parts aren't here yet :\ I might have to ride this trip with a semi-functioning derailleur, and a shortened chain


I think there is 1 picnic table per campsite.

You should have just gotten them shipped to me again. Pricepoint knows where my house is


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I think there is 1 picnic table per campsite.
> 
> You should have just gotten them shipped to me again. Pricepoint knows where my house is


Okay, cuz I got a little folding table I might bring... or not.. 

And I think I'd rather have the parts here; so I can put my bike on a stand and have a plethora of tools - and internet how-to's - at my disposal, than make-shift repairs in the dark at the campsite with limited resources. :cheeky4:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well fine I wont bring a plethora of tools with me then. Just a hammer and some duct tape.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I should be at the campground Thursday afternoon.


They said it doesn't matter if you arrive before me. Just go straight to the campsite. Site(s): Tent-9, Lean-11, Tent-12


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> They said it doesn't matter if you arrive before me. Just go straight to the campsite. Site(s): Tent-9, Lean-11, Tent-12


I didnt think it would really matter. the campground employee is usually just a lock box that you drop money into and a chalk board with names next to campsite numbers. Put the money in the box and put a checkmark next to your name.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds economical.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> well fine I wont bring a plethora of tools with me then. Just a hammer and some duct tape.


Ha awesome. I feel like I'm gonna be aout half worthless on the trails this weekend. I havent ridden in like three weeks and I dont get out of work till late tonight and its supposed to rain tomorrow! DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

A little rain is good for ya. It keeps the exposed roots exciting. They get kinda boring when they aren't slippery.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I actually took my BMX trail riding last weekend, and aside from the flat I got, it was an AWESOME ride. The day was dry, but the trails were wet, and 20" wheels makes rock-beds practically impossible.

My buddy said that I probably extended my life expectancy by three days, cuz of that ride... haha. Still feeling it though, so many sore muscles.

Put a patch-kit into my bag now


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

When I got my new bike I put a couple new tubes in my camel back. I took out 2 tubes that had over 20 patches each and an empty patch kit.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ok tent is all waxed up and ready to roll:laugh:
> 
> Does anyone plan on bringing a coleman stove??? If not let me know and I will pack one..:thumbsup:


i have a small one burner butane stove...i wish i could figure out a way to bring my magma grill..i wonder if i could clamp it to the leg of my folding table..hmmm....

i need to go grocery shopping and get my cooler out..i set the tent up last night to see how it would work, at this point it now looks like just me going so i may have some extra room in my portable mansion! lol...

my fork will hopefully be in today but no clue when i'll get to put it on.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well if it comes in today then I would say that it needs to get installed today or tomorrow. Friday there is some ridding to be done on it.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Got my parts last night!!!! woooot!

New grips, cassette, chain and rear derailleur. Had my shifter cable changed about a month ago, so I'm not replacing it, again.

I'm anticipating having to spend from about 5:30pm - 12:00am on it, trying to make it all work properly :\ 

Who wants to be my "on call" technician?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> well if it comes in today then I would say that it needs to get installed today or tomorrow. Friday there is some ridding to be done on it.


it will probably get installed...but it will be stuck at 80mm till i get some more time and shock oil.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Got my parts last night!!!! woooot!
> 
> New grips, cassette, chain and rear derailleur. Had my shifter cable changed about a month ago, so I'm not replacing it, again.
> 
> ...


You have my number? I go to bed around 9:30 though so get all the problems straightened out by then.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Weather looks like nice on friday night and rain later on saturday. We talked about eating out 1 night so I vote for saturday. That will make it easier to keep stuff anyway if we eat most of the camp food on friday. Also Jenn will be up on friday night possibly with the kids to say high to everyone. Who is bringing what for food? I hear talk of ribs and burgers does anyone have any extra to go with it that they want me to bring with me?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

chainlove really needs to get some new stuff


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I was just thinking that I was glad they keep showing the same stuff. My wallet cant take much more. Now if they threw a Fox 36 fork on there I might just cry.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm thinkin i am staying away from chainlove!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

carmen has the stove then right? do i need to bring my little charcoal grill or not?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I just went to the Dinosaur down here in NYC last night for a business meeting. I thoroughly enjoyed my 3 meat combo though I do have to say the brisket was disappointing this time around. The wings however where as usual the size of my forearm!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ok no grill then. affirmative.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm not going to bring one either


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, if we're only BBQing Friday night, then I'm not gonna buy so much. I'd like to check out that Pub on Saturday night, too so there goes 1/2 my grocery spending! noice!

I wonder if I can just pick up some condiment packets, rather than buy whole bottles of ketchup, etc.

:\


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Setup my tubeless tires tonights. No issues and not nearly as messy as some claim. Bead seated right away.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Good job Cifex. Tubeless can be troublesome but it seems to be a very hit or miss with the tire/rim combination. Some work awesome and some are an absolute nightmare. I went back to tubes after a couple flats on the trails. Its a total PITA even if it is a little more rare. 
I am headed tonight right after work. I got the car all packed last night so I just need to stop at the store for supplies.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kri$han said:


> I wonder if I can just pick up some condiment packets, rather than buy whole bottles of ketchup, etc.
> 
> :\


i'm bringing ketchup and mustard.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Have fun everyone, I'm totally jealous but glad you guys are doing this. Hopefully my back heals up well enough to get serious on the bike again before the summer is out and maybe some of us can get together for another meet before riding season hits!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

So just how productive is everyone at work today? 6 more hours of work and Im headed.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

when am i ever productive at work?

i'm leaving work in about an hour to finish getting everything together.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> when am i ever productive at work?
> 
> i'm leaving work in about an hour to finish getting everything together.


i'm with you on this one...though i have gotten a few things done...i am hoping to be out of here by 230 or maybe even 130 tomorrow and on the road shortly after..i'll have the truck loaded and ready to go tonight.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

erm, nevermind. leaving now.:laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I hate you.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

we all hate you more....

good news...headed to the shop around 3:00...they are going to swap the fork over to 100mm for me....hopefully everything mounts up nicely after!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well Carmen has arrived safely.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

sounds like carmen and Rob were settling in nicely when i talked to them around 730 last night...i'm pretty much all packed and ready to go...dont realy want to be here at work today, thats for sure!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well team mariland got here at 1am so we all got to bed around 3. epic exhaustion ride will follow shortly.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> well team mariland got here at 1am so we all got to bed around 3. epic exhaustion ride will follow shortly.


eff you and your exhaustion ride....let me know if anything is needed before i head out today..i'm out at 1:30


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I am home an unpacked. Ive got a ton of pics uploading to facebook right now. If anyone feels under represented let me know and Ill find some more pics of you. I just did a quick sweep of what looked the best. If you want higher res versions let me know and I'll email them to you. 

I had an awesome time this weekend. Today Zach Slinky and I did the muddy farkhole and then did a shuttled run (yes the shuttle was running today) of Dead moose alley and Moose alley. It was a very good time but we were all pretty slow packing up after that. 
I hope everyone makes it home safe. Now Im going to go take an over 7 minute shower just because I can.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well I am home an unpacked. Ive got a ton of pics uploading to facebook right now. If anyone feels under represented let me know and Ill find some more pics of you. I just did a quick sweep of what looked the best. If you want higher res versions let me know and I'll email them to you.
> 
> I had an awesome time this weekend. Today Zach Slinky and I did the muddy farkhole and then did a shuttled run (yes the shuttle was running today) of Dead moose alley and Moose alley. It was a very good time but we were all pretty slow packing up after that.
> I hope everyone makes it home safe. Now Im going to go take an over 7 minute shower just because I can.


ha! i got home around 445, took a little over 2 hours....
Zach thanks for putting this together....it was epic! I've never beat myself so bad in my life! Snowboarding doesnt compare to what we put ourselves through on a mountain bike!....I'll be heading back to those trails more than once. 
Carm thanks for being our chef great food as always.....
Maryland crew and Kris hope you guys make it home safe! it was great getting to hang out with all of you for more than just a few hours!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Finally home, and all unpacked ready for bed!

AMAZING trip guys... good seeing all y'alls again, and can't wait for the next meet! 3 years and running of epic vermont trips 

Thanks to Zach for putting this together, Rob for leading and Carm for just being carm.

Vimeo account coming soon, eh!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

*re*

great tour:X I'm already 21 this summer.eager to enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
-----------
Dedicated .NET Developers


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Seeking vid / pics of my tree ride.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Seeking vid / pics of my felled tree ride.


crap...when i get home i'll try and remember to throw them up on facebook off of my phone


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I had started it uploading when I left the house this AM but it had an error  I'll try it again tonight


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Danke.

/10 char


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Slinky and Kris on the pump track. I'll upload more when I'm home.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

So yea, my legs feel fine.....my fingers feel like they were beaten with hammers. :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You should do a few more laps of that fast area at the bottom of moose alley right before you get to the road. That would strengthen those muscles.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Rob taking off










Kris @ pump track


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Slinky and Kris on the pump track. I'll upload more when I'm home.


that bike really is way too big for me!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Rob taking off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those two arent workin for me


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

9 hour drive home, 35 minute shower, bed...2.5 hour drive to WV for work today.

had a blast with you guys. thanks to Zack for organizing. whos ready to start planning for a late summer/ early fall trip?!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll go ahead and say that is an excellent idea. Im going to be planning another weekend staying up there with or without you guys probably in september.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I'll go ahead and say that is an excellent idea. Im going to be planning another weekend staying up there with or without you guys probably in september.


rob...i say you and I plan an early summer, mid summer, end of summer and early fall ride?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> rob...i say you and I plan an early summer, mid summer, end of summer and early fall ride?


I think there is room for a couple more in there.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd be in for a Sept trip.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I think I'm going to try and do one of these trips to Tremblant later this year...

but if I fail, maybe I'll just join you guys  wish it was closer to home!

I can't wait for Andy's pics :drool:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well thats only gonna be a short eternity to see them on here due to the infrequency that he visits the site. You'll probably have better luck catching them on facebook. And Rob I'd like some High res copies of photos please! Also thanks to zach for organizing and to rob for playing tour guide. and all you other mutha truckas for making it sucha good time.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kri$han said:


> I think I'm going to try and do one of these trips to Tremblant later this year...


what better reason to visit 'Mericas hat than to mountain bike with kris! i'm in! 

Edit: tremblant is only 11 hours away making it basically the same as Jay Peak for me (and the other Marylanders). Kris, let me know if you are putting something together.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ will do, brutha!

:highfives:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> what better reason to visit 'Mericas hat than to mountain bike with kris! i'm in!
> 
> Edit: tremblant is only 11 hours away making it basically the same as Jay Peak for me (and the other Marylanders). Kris, let me know if you are putting something together.


and only like 2 hours from me lol


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

slap hands!!! I'd need to get a passport


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> slap hands!!! I'd need to get a passport


Ditto
plus do you guys realize how long it will take me to drive there


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Ditto
> plus do you guys realize how long it will take me to drive there


not as long as me.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

T.J. said:


> not as long as me.


thats like 3.5 hrs from me


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> thats like 3.5 hrs from me


not only does it involve leaving Vermont, but you'll have to leave the country! :cheeky4:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha, rob might not make it though, cuz Jen wouldn't be able to drive so far with the kids, and do everything for him

:cheeky4:

p.s. those s'morez were the shizznit.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> Haha, rob might not make it though, cuz Jen wouldn't be able to drive so far with the kids, and do everything for him
> 
> :cheeky4:
> 
> p.s. those s'morez were the shizznit.


i'm surprized she didnt stay and tuck him in :dunno:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Flikr

Ive got piles of pics uploading to Flicker right now. It will be a while before all 500 are up but they have started going.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Too much pump track sheeeit.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Too much pump track sheeeit.


those log pics are up on facebook


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! 

Let's see those Kitchel chase vids Kris.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

cifex said:


> Nice!
> 
> Let's see those Kitchel chase vids Kris.


I concur!!!!!!!!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

They're in the works!

I have tomorrow off, so I should be able to whip something together...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

The First of three chase vids is up!!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kri$han said:


> The First of three chase vids is up!!!


linky? :dunno:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Linky


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I think the other two vids I'll put up w/o any post-processing....

geez the quality is pretty... unimpressive :\


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I had expected better since you have the HD but it didnt look that much better than mine. 
What are you using for post processing? Ive found iMovie to actually work pretty well if youve got a mac.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry about the shorts broseph! :dunno: I wanna go back up and do a whole day of shuttle on kitchel and do video and photo!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> Sorry about the shorts broseph! :dunno: I wanna go back up and do a whole day of shuttle on kitchel and do video and photo!


and dont wear shorts lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

No he can wear shorts. He just has to go spandex


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> No he can wear shorts. He just has to go spandex


he's staying in the canadian camp then!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

So Americans ride with no pants & canadians ride with spandex. Too bad there arent more american girls riding the trails but I suppose the Canadian ones are good enough.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

No problem hanging out in the Canadian Camp with spandex, but no cutting down any trees on our side!

:laugh:

I'm using Cyberlink Power Director to make the movies, but I've been using MPEG-2 format, which makes for "medium" quality movies. I guess I'll make them into MOV format now, to get the HD-ness going.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

only one tree was harmed in the making of that weekend....lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Im thinking about getting a camp site for a weekend for myself and a buddy or 2 of mine in July probably the weekend of the 24th if anyone else is interested there should be some space. Thought someone else might want in. Probably just be friday and sat night.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

might be able to do this....all my major work should be done by then.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought you might. This was kinda directed at you but You never know who else might be up for a stupid drive.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i may be interested as well. need to check with the master planner.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll probably be going for one in Aug and sept. too once My work schedule for saturdays gets put out in a few weeks. Makes for a good cheep vacation.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I thought you might. This was kinda directed at you but You never know who else might be up for a stupid drive.


Stupid effin cousins wedding is that weekend! wtf..do it the next weekend. The weekend before is the Brewers Festival so thats a no go


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to work the next saturday  I can try to swap it with someone though. It's also a weekend when Ide ride will be somewhere else so there will be no shuttle on saturday. Sunday they will have the shuttle going. Weather permitting anyway. You need to to the nice long ride to sidewinder anyway.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I have to work the next saturday  I can try to swap it with someone though. It's also a weekend when Ide ride will be somewhere else so there will be no shuttle on saturday. Sunday they will have the shuttle going. Weather permitting anyway. You need to to the nice long ride to sidewinder anyway.


saturday when i'm fresh would be a good time to do the sidewinder ride...i enjoyed the sunday "nice swoopy downhill" off of the shuttle...ass hat!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You like that hat and you know it. Next time I take you up the shuttle you can do J-Bar. Thats a lot less pedaling and a lot more tech Downhill.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> You like that hat and you know it. Next time I take you up the shuttle you can do J-Bar. Thats a lot less pedaling and a lot more tech Downhill.


i'm up for some body casts and traction lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

That trail isn't known for its Traction. Its always a little slick. Just gotta keep the wheels turning and under you.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Some video from KT last sunday. Its not that good. My buddy was recording with his Droid and he isnt that good of a photographer. 
Video


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

ordered up another set of pedals to try on the bike.... Time Z's... damn chainlove


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

damn you. those were just added to my cart. I think I'll just check out yours. 

Also Aug. 7th and 21st weekends I will be staying up at KT. Im trying to get the house on Kitchel but if not then it will be at the camp ground. Anyone that wants in just let me know.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> damn you. those were just added to my cart. I think I'll just check out yours.
> 
> Also Aug. 7th and 21st weekends I will be staying up at KT. Im trying to get the house on Kitchel but if not then it will be at the camp ground. Anyone that wants in just let me know.


ha, i dont really need them...i also have a pair of Shimano PD-M545's coming....i want something i can hop on with a pair of shoes and just ride around town. I've heard lots of good things about the Time's so i may just get rid of the Shimano's right off.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well guys Ive got the Kitchel side house lined up for Aug 20 and 21 Friday and saturday. It is supposed to sleep 10 and right now there are 2 or 3 spots filled. Total cost is 475 for both nights but its my birthday present to myself since my birthday is the weekend before bit I am stuck working that weekend. Anyone that was at the last MTB meet is welcome to come for whatever donation they are willing or able to make. 

Here is a link to the house. Its got a shower that doesnt need quarters, It has a foosball table, and its half way up the road for Kitchel. 
House description


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well guys Ive got the Kitchel side house lined up for Aug 20 and 21 Friday and saturday. It is supposed to sleep 10 and right now there are 2 or 3 spots filled. Total cost is 475 for both nights but its my birthday present to myself since my birthday is the weekend before bit I am stuck working that weekend. Anyone that was at the last MTB meet is welcome to come for whatever donation they are willing or able to make.
> 
> Here is a link to the house. Its got a shower that doesnt need quarters, It has a foosball table, and its half way up the road for Kitchel.
> House description




something tells me i'm going to be divorced before i'm married but i may try and make it out there for this lol


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd would be all over this, but I'm going to be down in AC for my bachelor party losing touch with reality and all that is proper in life...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> something tells me i'm going to be divorced before i'm married but i may try and make it out there for this lol


Just tell her its your bachelor party and my birthday party so you cant miss it. 
If she doesnt understand just send her my way. I know how to deal with unruly women.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

very interested. depends on if any other marylanders are heading up.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Another awesome day at Kingdom on saturday. I hit a turkey at speed on one of the DH trails. Actually managed a nearly painless dismount but I was to rattled to think to grab the turkey to bring back with me. 
I put the money in for the house. Its coming up pretty soon. 

Kitchel side foosball.


----------



## idahokid (Jul 26, 2010)

lotta east coast action going on. Rad. I'm out west and rep for mttheory clothing. We need to get our snowboard team out to your side of the world this season. Check em out or hit em up on mttheory.com. I think they have some new edits coming soon.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I just rode the new J-bar from the peak of burke down. That right there was about teh most fun you can have in 35 minutes on a bike. Epic new trail. My buddy Eric who bought a DH bike a couple days ago said it best. If you broght me here on my hard tail I would hate you for the first half and have more fun than Ive ever had once I stopped taking the time to complain. 
Its like Sidewinder + Kitchel +Muddy F*CKhole and made steeper with one giant berm made of a pile of rocks.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I just rode the new J-bar from the peak of burke down. That right there was about teh most fun you can have in 35 minutes on a bike. Epic new trail. My buddy Eric who bought a DH bike a couple days ago said it best. If you broght me here on my hard tail I would hate you for the first half and have more fun than Ive ever had once I stopped taking the time to complain.
> Its like Sidewinder + Kitchel +Muddy F*CKhole and made steeper with one giant berm made of a pile of rocks.


ihate you where ever you make me follow you...i dont care if its on a bike or snowboard :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> ihate you where ever you make me follow you...i dont care if its on a bike or snowboard :laugh:


Following someone better than you is the fastest way to get better.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Following someone better than you is the fastest way to get better.


well i guess i wont get any better if i keep following you :dunno:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Come over here and we can race down one of the DH trails. Maybe Cifex should get in on that too with his Rigid bike.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm out as well. Apparently I'm white water rafting that weekend.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> I'm out as well. Apparently I'm white water rafting that weekend.


apparently you were volunteered to do that?


----------

